# Epic Burial at Smackdown



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

Following is the result from this weeks smackdown taping

Roman Reigns b. Sheamus, Rusev, Alberto Del Rio & King Barrett in a handicap elimination match. Sheamus was eliminated last, via countout. 

lol the League of Nations buried by the golden boy just a week after its formation

the wwe champ couldnt beat roman with 3 people in his team :vince2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Austin beat the entire Corporation via DQ in a gauntlet match. Vince came in and cleaned up after the 5th person. There's a precedent for this, the booking is just poor, and this half ass Authority isn't nearly as effective as The Corporation.*
> x3ir0r_steve-austin-vs-the-corporation_sport





Legit BOSS said:


> *I just don't tolerate the bullshit double standards. Austin's booking was retarded strong. The difference is the story was WAYYY more compelling. Fast forward 3 years. Do you REALLY think this forum would let Reigns get away with this shit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Yep, Austin merked entire factions too. Get over it.*


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Roman pinned 3 fuckers and then lobster head ran from him?


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Make Super Reign's never-ending push stop!










But mess at them burying the League of Nations not even a week after their foundation :cry

Just when you think WWE's booking couldn't get any worse.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yep, Austin did it too. Get over it.*


hahahahaha

comparing austin with roman reigns  lol
heights

news alert : austin committed suicide on reading the comparison


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Epic is an understatement.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Damn.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

So much for that "faction." Dead and buried in less than a week.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

Da look beat Da League.

Kinda sad tbh.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

League of Geeks was right, sheesh. They weren't even given a chance to look somewhat credible.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

This group consists of jobbers. It was never NOT buried.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

That faction is getting over, my golden boy needs a win. Bury those a lot on SD. But Sir! Do it! But yeah stupid comparison with Austin and Reigns. Austin was actually over and liked. HE didn't have consistent strong booking with same story archs. When 30 came in the ring, he stunnered all of them LOL. But matches I remember it was 50/50. With Reigns its more 99/0.5.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



ShowStopper said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> So much for that "faction." Dead and buried in less than a week.


Less than 24 hours. 

:ha


----------



## TheTwelfthSon (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

This is what happens when you let Barrett in your group


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



3ku1 said:


> That faction is getting over, my golden boy needs a win. Bury those a lot on SD. But Sir! Do it! *But yeah stupid comparison with Austin and Reigns. Austin was actually over and liked. HE didn't have consistent strong booking with same story archs. When 30 came in the ring, he stunnered all of them LOL. But matches I remember it was 50/50. With Reigns its more 99/0.5.*


totally agree

some people in this forum just come up with stupidity to protect their favs

comparing austin with reigns is the worst among them all


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

So we're suppose to be accept it because Austin had similar booking?

There is a reason it worked for Austin and there are numerous reasons why it doesn't work the same for Reigns.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

:sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Marrakesh said:


> Less than 24 hours.
> 
> :ha


I know. But by the time it airs, it will be 4 days, so I gave WWE alittle bit of leeway, even though they once again don't deserve it.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

mark logic: hey next week let zack ryder come to the ring and beat most of the roster by giving them a stunner each

Why??


mark : coz austin did it


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

So, did he pin Rusev and Del Rio as well as Barrett before the Sheamus count out? 

Surely not? 

:vince5


----------



## lectoryo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

I'm officially convinced someone is trying to sabotage everything. This can't possibly be a serious thing.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Comparing the GOAT to Reigns....................


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yep, Austin merked entire factions too. Get over it.*


I missed the part when Reigns became an elite level mic worker.

I missed the part when Reigns became a very good to great in ring worker.

I missed the part when Reigns showed any level of charisma, let alone elite level charisma.

I missed the part when Reigns became absurdly over with a ridiculously high percentage of a *very* large audience.

I missed the part when Reigns became one of the great draws in the history of the business.

But I guess this is what happens when you stop watching Raw for a month...


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

"Fuck the Fan Council" - :vince3


----------



## Javier C. (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

That's it, see you in Royal Rumble.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> I missed the part when Reigns became an elite level mic worker.
> 
> I missed the part when Reigns became a very good to great in ring worker.
> 
> ...


and i missed the match where reigns did more than 5 moves and got cheered by the entire arena.

i think vince has decided to purposefully screw the fans


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Damn even Superman isn't booked this strongly in his own comic.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Stone Cold "didn't get over" from epic booking. People fucking liked him, he was god dam ring master, and had a great character. THAT IS WHY HE GOT GOD BOOKING. Not the other way around.

I can't believe a team of 4 heels allowed a babyface to clean beat them. I mean this is why your heels, cheat, steal and totally fuck with the face. 


WWE would have gotten the results they wanted, by letting the heels be heels, and reign supreme over the weekly matches.

But yeah from hearing this, I won't watch Smackdown this week, even if it is on USA.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> I missed the part when Reigns became an elite level mic worker.
> 
> I missed the part when Reigns became a very good to great in ring worker.
> 
> ...


*Don't care, not my problem. FOTC have been booked like this for 20 years. Whine about all or whine about none.*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yep, Austin merked entire factions too. Get over it.*


:nowords


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> I missed the part when Reigns became an elite level mic worker.
> 
> I missed the part when Reigns became a very good to great in ring worker.
> 
> ...


Too much shit to list.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> I missed the part when Reigns became an elite level mic worker.
> 
> I missed the part when Reigns became a very good to great in ring worker.
> 
> ...


Exactly Stone Cold was a fucking awesome dude pre-good booking. 

Roman hasn't done shit. Seth and Ambrose were more compelling in the Wyatt feud. And Bray's great ring work is why Roman might have looked good a few times.

Since Seth became an Authority dude, Roman has been jack. Can't even walk a stadium without being boo'd and he is the "face that everyone likes"....dude has no respect, so will never get cheered.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Don't care, not my problem. FOTC have been booked like this for 20 years. Whine about all or whine about none.*


roman isnt the face of the company yet
face of the company requires minimum character, mic skills, ring skills, charisma, fan support etc all of which roman clearly lacks

and why are you whining? dont worry roman will tell you more bed time stories about climbing the creeper and going to the heaven :roman2


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yep, Austin did it too. Get over it.*


That is a True statement, however it's ISN'T the whole truth.......

Sure the top baby face bringing down the heel stable is common sense in wrestling however this observation is ONLY skin deep.

Austin's rise to the top came under fire by ONE man first Vince back in the summer of 97, then while Vince wasn't a fan of Austin's during his WM match with HBK he wasn't a fan of DX either so Vince actual played an IMPRASIAL role & there was NO interference on his part.

Then the night after WM it was still ONE man & his lackeys (Slaughter, Paterson & Brisco) against Austin NO real threat here however Mick Foley would actually be considered the 1st member of the corporation & to his credit beat Taker on his debut, Boiler Room Brawl, the HBK feud/Match ect and was a THREAT to Austin, two months later he was deposed of but he certainly wasn't an afterthought.

Then you had the cooperation cool in favor of giving Austin NON corporate threats in lure of a title shot enter Kane & Taker nuff said on their accolades. When that didn't work Austin lost his title by being stripped then having to face an ARMY in the corporation including Test, Albert, Kane, Big Show, Vince & the Rock himself in that first run to WM XV each member of the corporate team was a threat some less than other's but NEVER irrelevant nor were they a cake job either. Austin won some, they won some back but an effort was built around this for months/

Fast forward today, & the Authority was built around DANIEL BRYAN with HHH, Randy, Show, The Shield (ON /OFF) a legit threat but that's why it worked then the Authority switched to Cena with HHH, Rollins, J & J, Kane, Show the threat now LESSNED after WM XXX but a threat none the less now after the steaming pile of what was left for Roman has morphed into the half assed (I know there are injuries) BS excuse for a group which it's members over the years has been lessed to nothing more than an AFTERTHOUGHT from Casper the IRRELEVANT Champion, to Barrett's WORTHLESS KOTR win, Ruseve's character assassination courtesy of fuck boy bucket head & ADR who's just been meh since returning......

My point here is besides the fact Roman is nowhere NEAR the leveled of popularity that Bryan was back just TWO years prior when he fought the "man" let alone the hot streak Austin was on back in the 90's Roman's threat is NOTHING more than a stalling tactic for the fans to "LIKE HIM", also when Austin got hot not so much for Bryan (besides trying to horn shoe Show into the face spot) when Austin fought against Vince he got a couple of other people over as well from Mick Foley (the SSeries tourney), Taker (who would face the Boss man & turn his whole persona around) DX rode high by helping an over Foley because of the Austin feud with Vince......

But Roman, there USING people to help get him over aka Dean Ambrose & now even the USO's......

I'm just saying on face this looks like Austin & Bryan rode to the top against the man but in reality this is ANYTHING but that, it's just embarrassing.....

Like I said along time ago there's NO stopping Roman's road & to his fans I hope you enjoy it this time but it is really HARMING the entire show instead of helping. Looking at you "creative" the show can't all be about the Regins Train. 

WM XXXII theme for Roman?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Roman is not FotC. Show me his drawing numbers.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Jesus christ, a burials of epic proportions.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Atleast The Nexus got buried on PPV...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

If they wanted to establish strong heels for Reigns to overcome, they have failed miserably. I cannot imagine Dusty Rhodes dominating the entire Four Horsemen like this. Bring back WarGames. Roman vs the League of Roman Enhancement. My money's on Roman.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yep, Austin merked entire factions too. Get over it.*


Different time periods. Different standards
Different aura. Different reaction.
Different Characters. Different overness.

Just because Austin did it. Does NOT means it's okay for Reigns to do it. It's simple.

Just because DBZ did some shit. Doesn't mean other anime can do shit and is deemed good.
Just because 1 rapper raps about bitches doesn't mean every rapper rapping about bitches is good.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Did Reigns really pin all of them except Sheamus?


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Wow. Roman the underdog. Del Rio just beat Cena too. fpalm


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Frost99 said:


> That is a True statement, however it's ISN'T the whole truth.......
> 
> Sure the top baby face bringing down the heel stable is common sense in wrestling however this observation is ONLY skin deep.
> 
> ...


/thread you won


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

At least Roman didn't get to do this to The Wyatt Family :shrug

But really...this is fucking pathetic. Vince is truly setting up Reigns to be hated by hardcore fans.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Austin saved WWF from going out of business and record high ratings. Reigns is getting record low ratings.

You want to keep comparing?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

This ain't the first time a single guy won a handicap match against 3 or more people. Punk defeated The Shield all by himself. Didn't Daniel Bryan defeat The Shield too or come close to it? I also remember Bryan defeating 3 opponents in a row in a gauntlet match on Raw a few years ago. Yeah it sucks that League of Nations looks bad already but its nothing new. We seen this before many time. People just like to complain cuz its Reigns.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Don't care, not my problem. FOTC have been booked like this for 20 years. Whine about all or whine about none.*


The Rock didn't. The Rock even tapped out a few times.

And what worked in 80's, 90's, does not work in 2015 to a degree.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Jesus fucking christ. I have no idea why I'm even slightly surprised. 

Everyone was praising them for properly building a stable after raw went off the air last night :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Frost99 said:


> That is a True statement, however it's ISN'T the whole truth.......
> 
> Sure the top baby face bringing down the heel stable is common sense in wrestling however this observation is ONLY skin deep.
> 
> ...


*Oh cool, a rare logical reply. Not taking the trolls seriously. As I stated in the Smackdown spoiler thread, and literally every day on this site, the booking of Roman's storyline isn't nearly as compelling as those of Austin and Bryan's because he doesn't fit in those roles, and the creative is at an all time low. The company is dead set on pushing him as a babyface and I've just grown to accept that. He looked great in his segments on RAW last night and felt more comfortable speaking. As long as Reigns can be himself, I'm fine with his alignment. 

I don't agree with the storyline either. It's silly to attempt to gain sympathy for a 6'3 buff Samoan who's in an elite class of booking with only Cena and Lesnar. At least in the Attitude Era, everyone was relatively protected and felt like a star. Now, it's mid card geeks vs. Roman. There's no reason for you to think these guys are a threat besides stacking the numbers against him. To refer back to the Austin comparison, it had nothing to do with the storyline, but the butthurt from the sole act of beating 4 guys and the hypocritical double standard of "LEL IT'S AUSTIN SO IT'S FINE!" Either you take issue with beating 4 guys, or just admit it's a bunch of bullshit and you're only mad because it's Roman.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Who cares anyways? NO ONE is even watching Reigns and Smackdown. Tree falls in forest.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Oh cool, a rare logical reply. Not taking the trolls seriously. *


*

Says the guy/girl who won't have a conversation on the forum talking out our differences, and instead keep sending me Roman gifs.*


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Oh cool, a rare logical reply. Not taking the trolls seriously. As I stated in the Smackdown spoiler thread, and literally every day on this site, the booking of Roman's storyline isn't nearly as compelling as those of Austin and Bryan's because he doesn't fit in those roles, and the creative is at an all time low. The company is dead set on pushing him as a babyface and I've just grown to accept that. He looked great in his segments on RAW last night and felt more comfortable speaking. As long as Reigns can be himself, I'm fine with his alignment.
> 
> I don't agree with the storyline either. It's silly to attempt to gain sympathy for a 6'3 buff Samoan who's in an elite class of booking with only Cena and Lesnar. At least in the Attitude Era, everyone was relatively protected and felt like a star. Now, it's mid card geeks vs. Roman. There's no reason for you to think these guys are a threat besides stacking the numbers against him. To refer back to the Austin comparison, it had nothing to do with the storyline, but the butthurt from the sole act of beating 4 guys and the hypocritical double standard of "LEL IT'S AUSTIN SO IT'S FINE!" Either you take issue with beating 4 guys, or just admit it's a bunch of bullshit and you're only mad because it's Roman.*


But I'm a Roman Reigns fan. So am I mad that it's Roman?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



TheGmGoken said:


> But I'm a Roman Reigns fan. So am I mad that it's Roman?


*
No, you aren't. If you feel that way in general, that's fine, and this post doesn't apply to you.*



TheGmGoken said:


> The Rock didn't. The Rock even tapped out a few times.
> 
> And what worked in 80's, 90's, does not work in 2015 to a degree.


*The Rock is the weakest booked FOTC of all time. Bad example. Cena has done it multiple times in the past 5 years. Hell, Ziggler did it at Survivor Series 2014 and some of the same people whining about Roman were wetting their pants over that.*


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> No, you aren't. If you feel that way in general, that's fine, and this post doesn't apply to you.*


But if I have very similar sometimes identical complains. Wouldn't you have a to apply the same logic to me? Or because I'm a Reigns fan so I get a pass?

Double standard? Hmmmm Isn't that your argument for Reigns haters? They have double standards for a guy who honestly don't fit that type of booking. 

Yet you're showing double standard to Reigns fans who post the same shit as Reigns Haters?


Bruuuuuuh


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



TheGmGoken said:


> But if I have very similar sometimes identical complains. Wouldn't you have a to apply the same logic to me? Or because I'm a Reigns fan so I get a pass?
> 
> Double standard? Hmmmm Isn't that your argument for Reigns haters? They have double standards for a guy who honestly don't fit that type of booking.
> 
> ...


*No, pay attention. If you have a problem with 4 v 1 in general, then the post doesn't apply to you. 
*


----------



## MeanDeanAmbrose (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

That's just bad for business..


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *No, pay attention. If you have a problem with 4 v 1 in general, then the post doesn't apply to you.
> *


No, pay attention and read. I have a problem with Reigns WINNING... 4v1.

3/4 were pins...


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> Either you take issue with beating 4 guys, or just admit it's a bunch of bullshit and you're only mad because it's Roman.[/B]


Fair enough I just don't think it comes down to your last line, I personally have been adamant about Roman in the past they lost me at last years RR. Now just like with John I've come to do the following....










And don't even get me started with Casper & Company 


That said on MY opinion I believe what I take issue with reading & trying very hard to understand as some one who also serves in the Entertainment biz is this idea of "fair" or 50/50 booking or entertaining it CAN'T work you can't please everyone all the time. 

My parents told me long ago that if you don't stand for ONE thing than you'll FALL for everything. I think this is the case with so called "creative" right now year to date they stood strong-ish on making Roman a TOP guy in their minds, but their minds are the ONLY ones that count. Now that they have their TOP guy they need TOP foils given the injuries ATM so why don't they STICK with one idea of making the HEELS a REAL threat?

It's NOT a problem with having Roman get the win but HOW he gets it, NOT having the champ RUN AWAY would be a start. They had the numbers so use them much like Vince did to Austin years ago. Stack the deck book Roman in match after match but really stick it to him. Have each match before Sheamy end in a DQ but a REAL DQ chair shots over and over again, take the ref's belt and WHIP Roman like a dog create HEAT all leading to Sheamy who comes in for the easy pin in 5:15 like they want that to get over.....

Have this become Roman's reality headed towards the rumble, hell the Raw before the PPV have them do an Authority battle royal with Roman entered at number one and everyone's job because they got PAID is to keep Roman in the ring and beat the hell out of him. Have him leave in ambulance that night with questions surrounding the PPV.

Build up the HEELS to give his fans and many other the enjoyment in seeing then FAIL when the moment is right. It's NOT all about the detestation but the journey, a hero only works when his Villains are just as bad as he is good.

#Food4Thought


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yep, Austin merked entire factions too. Get over it.*




Foley already said about this on Austin podcast, Austin was The Guy and people brought it while Reigns is no talent guy who overpushed...people spent ticket to see AUstin kick Corporate ass. 

Austin get superman push..and then what? The Guy get superman pushed and people brought it.. Mention Austin Run against Corporation with Reigns is fucking insult and dumb...how old are you people? closest to Vs Corporations angle is Daniel Bryan but due to booking especially Punk left WWE kind of ruining Bryan moment. week in week out fans chant Punk.

if you replace Daniel Bryan or Cm PUNK against League Of Nation will work, doesn't work because of Reigns who are not over with the fans...LON is great fraction for guy like Del Rio and Barret.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Like i said EVERYTHING IS ABOUT Reigns.

And Marks are baffled as to why people don't like his 2 year long ass push

Del rio defeated CENA,Just returned is US Champ,and has a million dollar contract way to kill all credibility in under two months.
Why dont people like Reigns?lol

Even dumber because no one is over so it just destroys them even more..

League was put together for Reigns to kill...4 midcarders who are all arghuably better then Reigns.Get destroyed 4v1.Hilarious people were joking last night saying Reigns will defeat all 4
24 hours later he defeats all 4.In time when no one is over and roster is thin.Yeah that will get Reigns over.GOING ON 3 YEAR PUSH NOW.

Thanks CENA 2.0


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

I'm so glad my favorite wrestlers never sucked this bad. Must be exhausting having to defend Reigns all the damn time.

:eva


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



apokalypse said:


> Foley already said about this on Austin podcast, Austin was The Guy and people brought it while Reigns is no talent guy who overpushed...people spent ticket to see AUstin kick Corporate ass.
> 
> Austin get superman push..and then what? The Guy get superman pushed and people brought it.. Mention Austin Run against Corporation with Reigns is fucking insult and dumb...how old are you people? closest to Vs Corporations angle is Daniel Bryan but due to booking especially Punk left WWE kind of ruining Bryan moment. week in week out fans chant Punk.
> 
> if you replace Daniel Bryan or Cm PUNK against League Of Nation will work, doesn't work because of Reigns who are not over with the fans...LON is great fraction for guy like Del Rio and Barret.


It would grow stale with them too.... and, even as as Punk fan, I didn't like him beating the Shield. Though, apparently he really didn't either.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

you never see Austin go over whole Corporate in one night or next day forming of Fraction...without any fuckng builtup or angle WWE already have Reigns beat 4 guys. You need to have Austin built up having stack of stuff put on Reigns so he can over come but Reigns beat 4 guys on smackdown straight after RAW is so fucking wrong.

Reigns will never be or close to Daniel Bryan vs Corporations 2.0..


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Roman Reigns is terrible for business.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Reigns and booking he has is Cancer FLATOUT.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

So ADR beats Cena in eight minutes and then loses to Reigns 4 on 1. 

Inconsistent Booking FTW


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Honestly this is just as bad as Cena beating Randy and Edge in a 2-on-1 handicap match, or Cena and Orton beating 18 men of the RAW Roster.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Legit BOSS said:


> Legit BOSS said:
> 
> 
> > *Austin beat the entire Corporation via DQ in a gauntlet match. Vince came in and cleaned up after the 5th person. There's a precedent for this, the booking is just poor, and this half ass Authority isn't nearly as effective as The Corporation.*
> ...


Steve Austin was a fucking somebody. Arguably the best ever.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Frost99 said:


> WM XXXII theme for Roman?


I don't like Roman...but that was my song.










Skating rink tune. :banderas


----------



## RusevWHC (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Daniel Day-Lewis said:


> I'm so glad my favorite wrestlers never sucked this bad. Must be exhausting having to defend Reigns all the damn time.
> 
> :eva



:ti

It only makes people like @Legit BOSS look like fools around here.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

this @LEGITboos chap is making a fool out of himself

just because he is a reigns ass mark he is coming with all pathetic sharade of nonsense to glorify this shit

every one including reigns knows that he is bound to fail. doesnt have minimum skills but is shoved down everyones throat


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

:lol so we compare this bullshit to 1998 Stone Cold Steve fucking Austin of all people and deem those who disagree trolls?

Fuck this forum.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

reigns has already beaten the stable of the authority by himself which included the champ.
so whats the point in the build up of TLC?

crappy booking just crappy

and them trying to force feed reigns will only hit right back at them


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



donlesnar said:


> this @LEGITboos chap is making a fool out of himself
> 
> just because he is a reigns ass mark he is coming with all pathetic sharade of nonsense to glorify this shit
> 
> every one including reigns knows that he is bound to fail. doesnt have minimum skills but is shoved down everyones throat


HALLELUJAH


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Marrakesh said:


> Less than 24 hours.
> 
> :ha


Luckily nobody watches SmackDown. :justsayin


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

It's Smackdown....who cares?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

A match is only interesting if both sides have an equal chance of winning. :/


----------



## WakeUpMuricah (Nov 20, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> No, you aren't. If you feel that way in general, that's fine, and this post doesn't apply to you.*
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit was that Ziggler thing ridiculous. They took a guy who had been beaten a million times and suddenly for 1 match he's superman and can take the biggest beating in the world and somehow not only survive the 3 on 1 advantage but eliminate Kane and Luke Harper then have Rollins beaten until HHH pulls out the referee and then survive and fight off The Authority interference. It was trash and people would have lost their fucking minds if Cena had done it yet somehow it's ok because everyone's favorite Billy Gunn tribute act was the one doing it. 

There's like no details of how this handicap match went down so who the fuck can really judge it at this point? I think babyfaces winning handicap matches is stupid in general but I'm also consistent with that opinion. Cena & Orton taking out like the whole Raw roster in a handicap match was dumb, Ziggler at SS 2014 was REALLY dumb and Austin stunning like 20 people at a time was dumb, I don't care how over he was. When you make the heels look like total idiots by standing around and just waiting for their turn to run into your foot and get a Stunner it's stupid. Reigns winning this handicap match without a whole bunch of shenanigans like outside interference or partner miscommunication would be dumb but not any worse than all the other times WWE has done it.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yep, Austin merked entire factions too. Get over it.*


Im just confued how you love Banks and Reigns lol.
From Banks 








To Reigns lol.

And comparing austin to Reigns is probably most foolish mark thing i have ever seen.

0 realism.

Where all worrying about league of geeks Credibility .When yours just nose dived with that austin comparison lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Brandough said:


> It's Smackdown....who cares?


+1 A tree falling in the forest.

Austin's beat downs were performed in front of audiences that beat Monday Night Football and my fanboy company WCW.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



WakeUpMuricah said:


> Holy shit was that Ziggler thing ridiculous. They took a guy who had been beaten a million times and suddenly for 1 match he's superman and can take the biggest beating in the world and somehow not only survive the 3 on 1 advantage but eliminate Kane and Luke Harper then have Rollins beaten until HHH pulls out the referee and then survive and fight off The Authority interference. It was trash and people would have lost their fucking minds if Cena had done it yet somehow it's ok because everyone's favorite Billy Gunn tribute act was the one doing it.
> 
> There's like no details of how this handicap match went down so who the fuck can really judge it at this point? I think babyfaces winning handicap matches is stupid in general but I'm also consistent with that opinion. Cena & Orton taking out like the whole Raw roster in a handicap match was dumb, Ziggler at SS 2014 was REALLY dumb and Austin stunning like 20 people at a time was dumb, I don't care how over he was. When you make the heels look like total idiots by standing around and just waiting for their turn to run into your foot and get a Stunner it's stupid. Reigns winning this handicap match without a whole bunch of shenanigans like outside interference or partner miscommunication would be dumb but not any worse than all the other times WWE has done it.


*
Finally, someone with sense :clap. If you're objectively against winning ALL 1 v 4 scenarios, then we have nothing to argue about. If you run around screaming "BUT ITZ OK CUZ AUSTIN WUZ DA GOAT!11!", then you won't be taken seriously.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



SashaXFox said:


> Im just confued how you love Banks and Reigns lol.
> From Banks
> 
> 
> ...


lol this. How do you possibly go from the most charismatic to the least.


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

I didnt ask for this


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yep, Austin merked entire factions too. Get over it.*


Austin had mic skills and legit Star power tho....


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Will wait till smackdown but yeah legit boss makes a fair point. Kind of makes no sense to call him and underdog and have him do this. Stupid booking per usual by wwe


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

And WWE wonder why they have record low ratings :lmao


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

HOW

CAN YOU JUSTIFY THIS BOOKING.

The Reigns marks justifying this garbage are the same ones that couldn't stand this shit when Cena was booked this way.

This is Nexus levels bad. Potentially even worse because this stable didn't even get on their legs before they got the fucking shovel.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Finally, someone with sense :clap. If you're objectively against winning ALL 1 v 4 scenarios, then we have nothing to argue about. If you run around screaming "BUT ITZ OK CUZ AUSTIN WUZ DA GOAT!11!", then you won't be taken seriously.*


Actually Boss lot these people made extremely valid points.

Your just intentionally not listening.

At least when i have an opinion i listen to others regardless if they trashing my fav.Or not.
If they speak logic i listen.

If its facts its Facts .


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Brie Mode said:


> And WWE wonder why they have record low ratings :lmao


Probably because of Stone Cold beat downs from 17 years ago.... :highnote


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Aficionado said:


> So we're suppose to be accept it because Austin had similar booking?
> 
> There is a reason it worked for Austin and there are numerous reasons why it doesn't work the same for Reigns.


The only reason that matters: Austin was an actual star. Meanwhile, Reigns may be booked like one, but he's a midcarder at best in the eyes of the fans.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



TheLooseCanon said:


> lol this. How do you possibly go from the most charismatic to the least.


Brie Mode is just as hilarious . He jumps from

The Lagendary Asuka( aka Kana ) 














To brie bella lol





And eva marie looool. Consistency is hilarious lol.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Well it is a burial but this happened on SmackDown nobody watches SD now a days so is not like this is a huge blow to them

Also comparing Stone Cold to Roman Reigns 

*points at sig*


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



SashaXFox said:


> Actually Boss lot these people made extremely valid points.
> 
> Your just intentionally not listening.
> 
> ...


No they don't. Anyone who is trashing Reigns' winning 4 vs 1 booking yet justifies someone else is a non-credible hypocrite.

Do I have a problem with it? Tbh, I don't care. I didn't care when Austin did it, & I didn't care when Ziggler did it. I'm more concerned about how good the match was.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Everything Roman Reigns stands for and represents (to be specific, his booking) is completely toxic.


----------



## Indywrestlersrule (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Hey wwe this is why fans are tuning out! Everyone over the age of 9 had to endure a decade of living under the tyrannical yoke of Hustle Loyalty and Respect and we will be damned if we do another 10. WE ARE SICK OF THIS


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

... I can't even... I mean... uhh.. Nope.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Indywrestlersrule said:


> Hey wwe this is why fans are tuning out! Everyone over the age of 9 had to endure a decade of living under the tyrannical yoke of Hustle Loyalty and Respect and we will be damned if we do another 10. WE ARE SICK OF THIS


Least Cena was entertaining.

And wasnt booring on mic.

I actually always hated Cena. Ihate anyone forced on me.Especially a talentless hack with no good qualitys( Reigns )


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



SashaXFox said:


> Least Cena was entertaining.
> 
> And wasnt booring on mic.
> 
> I actually always hated Cena. Ihate anyone forced on me.Especially a talentless hack with no good qualitys( Reigns )


- Said everyone in retrospect & no one during.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Steve Austin or not this is fucking stupid regardless of who you are. It becomes less stupid for somebody like Austin, but still stupid. 

Liking Austin and disliking Reigns doesn't justify the same thing over the same thing, which is the vibe I get from this thread (other than bringing up mic skills, lmao btw).


Anyway this easily could've been booked as Rusev, ADR and Barrett purposely getting DQ'ed w/ chairs or something else illegal to gradually soften Reigns up for Sheamus which would lead all the way to TLC but why not make it shitty instead.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> Least Cena was entertaining.
> 
> And wasnt booring on mic.


For all his flaws, he gets a crowd to make a noise no matter what.

I've said it before but the booking is that dumb it comes across as sabotage. They have buried the entire roster for one guy.... It doesn't make any sense to me, literally nothing.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Can't lie I see a bit of a double standard here.

The fact of the matter is Austin went through factions & so has Roman. Austin obviously surpasses Roman in everything but the point is Roman isn't the only person in history to do it. You can't act like Roman is seeking & destroying everything then on the other hand downplaying Austin because he's better.

How about this company has wrestlers they want pushed to go over on the roster?

Or is it too hard to admit that because you just wanna rag on Roman?

HOWEVER, I will admit Roman isn't as over as Dolph, Bryan or Austin when they did run through multiple people. That still doesn't take away that WWE will do what they want. If it wasn't Roman it would be Ambrose running through the League of Nations. 

Would people complain then?


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> - Said everyone in retrospect & no one during.


Trust me.i dont impress easily .

My fav since i was 5 was Y2J and still is.

Seeing Cena after seeing attitude era...Made me dislike um even more.And have a high standards for what a good performer is.
So seeing Reigns and Cena go over people far better .Makes me dislike even more.

Lot peoples standards are low.


----------



## Indywrestlersrule (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

My god just how much longer will this go you can't force someone to be over at the end of the day they are just killing their own product with this. If Reigns isn't the guy then he isn't and if he is then let it happen organically


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Can't lie I see a bit of a double standard here.
> 
> The fact of the matter is Austin went through factions & so has Roman. Austin obviously surpasses Roman in everything but the point is Roman isn't the only person in history to do it. You can't act like Roman is seeking & destroying everything then on the other hand downplaying Austin because he's better.
> 
> ...


People would still complain because it's fucking stupid. Just less so because Ambrose is a geek and him running through a stable probably wouldn't mean anything ala Ziggler. Meanwhile this is an obvious attempt to get Reigns over as an underdog/threat at the same fucking time which is extremely retarded. You either go all in and have him go full REIGNSWINSLOL or not. 

The rationalization from you guys is lelworthy though :mj4


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Indywrestlersrule said:


> My god just how much longer will this go you can't force someone to be over at the end of the day they are just killing their own product with this. If Reigns isn't the guy then he isn't and if he is then let it happen organically


Nah that makes to much sense for marks and Vince.

Vince Literally picked Reigns because his look.NO OTHER REASON.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

You think this is bad? Wait till the WWE pairs Roman with Cena to take on League of jobbers and the authority. When he 
returns 

Oh and Daniel Bryan beat evolution in one night.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> No they don't. *Anyone who is trashing Reigns' winning 4 vs 1 booking yet justifies someone else is a non-credible hypocrite.*
> 
> Do I have a problem with it? Tbh, I don't care. I didn't care when Austin did it, & I didn't care when Ziggler did it. I'm more concerned about how good the match was.


:deanfpalm

Really not getting this are you

When Austin did it he was one of the most over guys in the history of the company. He looked a bad ass monster,acted like a bad ass monster,wrestled like a bad ass monster.It was far more believable that Austin could take out 4/5/6/ 15 men at that time.Every single time his music hit the pops were deafening,every week in every arena ,no exceptions.He got himself and his bad ass gimmick over because he was a natural,He was quality on the mic,a great in ring high intensity worker. He knew when to speed up the tempo in a match.When to slow it down. 

Reigns is being pushed to the moon.We have had the Rock.Flair.HBK amongst others trying to get him over and still despite him being the biggest face in the company and getting some of the most favourable booking in the history of the company he still regularly gets booed out of the arena.There is a reason for that

The reason is that he is not very good at any of the things Austin was brilliant at. There is no natural chemistry with him and the fans , His gimmick of being a Samoan bad ass who can walk through x amount of people is not believable. He is terrible and robotic on the mic. His in ring work is average at best.

No matter how much Vince and the company try to push him to super stardom it is simply not going to happen

Austin could pull of beating up 8 guys because he was a genuine believable bad ass .Reigns on the other hand is not,and never will be


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



SashaXFox said:


> Trust me.i dont impress easily .
> 
> My fav since i was 5 was Y2J and still is.
> 
> ...


Which person in the pic is you? I'm assuming you're the guy.


----------



## Residenr (Sep 17, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Letting Roman look strong isn't even the worst. Its against who they did it.
A team consisting of the world heavyweight champion, a former US champion and the reigning US champion who beat John fucking Cena clean.
On Smackdown on all fucking places, a day after they fucking emerged. 

For fucking fucks sake


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

That's not a Burial OP. that's what they should have Seth do while he was Champion instead of losing clean :cena


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

This company sucks bruh...


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

@Legit BOSS I do agree that nobody should be pushed to defeat multiple guys in one full sweep, no matter who it is. I didn't like Punk beating the Shield on his own, I HATED Orton and Cena vs The Entire RosteI don't think Austin should have single-handedly defeated the corporation. 

But even though I don't like the idea, to compare the many times this happened and choose what might be more tolerable overall, I think I would be more okay with Austin doing the burying than Reigns currently. At least during that time, Austin was hotter than nearly any FOTC in history, and he resonated with just about every single wrestling fan who followed the program. At least he had a more dependable roster and better booking, so there were still main eventers in his league. 

With Reigns, his problem stems from the general weakness in the current roster, and the last thing they should be doing is making their newly formed "League of Nations" look like a bunch of geeks. Having the team lose is bad enough, but having Reigns pin multiple members is worse in the long run for him and those guys. Barrett is weak enough as it is going in. And other than Sheamus, there really isn't anybody left on the current roster who could be on the same level of booking Roman is. The only guy I can think of is Owens, and he is in a feud with a non-protected Dean Ambrose. So I think THIS is the reason that people might not be thrilled about Reigns getting this kind of booking, and maybe why they believe that even though it will NEVER be a good booking decision, at least there was less to lose on Austin's part. 

If they want to make the League of Nations seem like an actual threat to Roman, they should take him out, along with Dean and the Usos. You NEED to have them stand tall and get the better of the babyfaces in the beginning to garner some heat, and they haven't even done this yet. All the League of Nations look like right now is a bunch of guys who just happen to not be from the USA, cobbled together into a team for no apparent reason at all. They are still midcard geeks, and they are in a midcard geek stable with a guy who we are SUPPOSED to take seriously as the new top heel WWE WHC, even has he was humiliated at Survivor Series, and did stupid humor with New Day on Raw. 

The booking being pretty bad for most guys is why I think it looks annoying to see Roman with a rocket strapped to his back now. I think the obviousness of this is hurting him more than helping him to be frank, and if they want to make the guy the champ, fine. But they can't keep trying to cherry pick the right moment. They need to just give him the title, and see where it goes. If it fails, then it fails, and you change plans and try again down the line. But this holding pattern predictable booking is really annoying, and it is doing nobody favors.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Ultimate Gohan said:


> People would still complain because it's fucking stupid. Just less so because Ambrose is a geek and him running through a stable probably wouldn't mean anything ala Ziggler. Meanwhile this is an obvious attempt to get Reigns over as an underdog/threat at the same fucking time which is extremely retarded. You either go all in and have him go full REIGNSWINSLOL or not.
> 
> The rationalization from you guys is lelworthy though :mj4


Would they really though?

Ambrose is loved on this board I can't see a majority of posters having an issue but maybe you're right I'm not a psychic. I always saw it as dumb with Bryan, Austin, etc but never saw it as a big deal to make a stink over it.

It's scripted & there needs to be a guy to battle the big bad enforcers to show how badass of a guy he is. It is what it is.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Finally, someone with sense :clap. If you're objectively against winning ALL 1 v 4 scenarios, then we have nothing to argue about. If you run around screaming "BUT ITZ OK CUZ AUSTIN WUZ DA GOAT!11!", then you won't be taken seriously.*


i like it that you ignore the 100 posts bashing you and pick one weak post and reply to that

also why do you keep commenting "finally a post with sense" "finally someone with sense"
is it because you dont have one?


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Who cares? It's on Smackdown beating a bunch of losers. It's not like beating HHH, Batista and Orton in the one night at Wrestlemania...


----------



## Residenr (Sep 17, 2015)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Would they really though?
> 
> Ambrose is loved on this board I can't see a majority of posters having an issue but maybe you're right I'm not a psychic. I always saw it as dumb with Bryan, Austin, etc but never saw it as a big deal to make a stink over it.
> 
> It's scripted & there needs to be a guy to battle the big bad enforcers to show how badass of a guy he is. It is what it is.


They are not big bad enforcers. They are barely built up jobbers. Which describes everyone except Reigns


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

I don't have so much of problem with reigns winning as much as I have problem with WWE jobbing out a heel faction within days of it's inception.... Like honestly what is the point of league of nations now? Atleast tease reigns stopping them but always falling short and LON getting the upper hand, beating reigns up so he can be easy tickets for Sheamus. Beating the whole faction the same week it was created is poor booking no excuses.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

* @Dr. Middy Excellent post, and I agree on all points. Take the script away from Reigns, take the restrictions away, put the belt on him, and let him go nuts. If he fails, he fails. If he succeeds, great. Putting the show on simmer for his "Big moment" that will never be universally accepted is straight up insanity.*


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

If Reigns continues down this road, he will possibly surpass John Cena in a few years as the biggest burier in the 21st century.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Would they really though?
> 
> Ambrose is loved on this board I can't see a majority of posters having an issue but maybe you're right I'm not a psychic. I always saw it as dumb with Bryan, Austin, etc but never saw it as a big deal to make a stink over it.
> 
> It's scripted & there needs to be a guy to battle the big bad enforcers to show how badass of a guy he is. It is what it is.


That would be fine if a "big bad enforcer" existed but the only ones who fit that mold are Lesnar, who's a face and HHH who only wrestles once a year. Ironically enough, Reigns and The Shield were the last actual full time group to be taken seriously as a threat and have credibility.


----------



## Suplex city (Nov 23, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

II thought league of nations had some potential to make wwe interesting but they were buried within a week so who's next?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

I think this type of booking sucks, but it's not like it's the first time it's happened. Forget the Austin example -- I remember an episode of RAW in 2007 when feuding enemies Cena and Orton took on literally 1/3rd of the roster in a handicap match and Cena/Orton pretty much dominated the entire f^cking match 

CENA and ORTON


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Roman Reigns beat "the world." This whole program is awful.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

In reality this isn't romans fault , I mean anyone in his position would love to be so overwhelmingly powerful but even he probably knows how terrible everything is


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yep, Austin merked entire factions too. Get over it.*


lmbo


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I think this type of booking sucks, but it's not like it's the first time it's happened. Forget the Austin example -- I remember an episode of RAW in 2007 when feuding enemies Cena and Orton took on literally 1/3rd of the roster in a handicap match and Cena/Orton pretty much dominated the entire f^cking match
> 
> CENA and ORTON


Not to mention the Lesnar/Undertaker fight from just a few months ago. Which made most of the rest of the roster look like utter geeks. They just keep reinforcing the notion that 95% of their roster are third rate and can't cut it.

Which begs the question why they think people should be impressed with Cena/Lesnar/Undertaker/Reigns overcoming any of them.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Every top face is booked like this. Daniel Bryan was booked just as strong and nobody complained.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

I understand Reigns getting a lot of hate for the way he's being booked but when it comes down to it there's one man and one man only who is responsible for this. :vince5


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Rodgers said:


> This ain't the first time a single guy won a handicap match against 3 or more people. Punk defeated The Shield all by himself. Didn't Daniel Bryan defeat The Shield too or come close to it? I also remember Bryan defeating 3 opponents in a row in a gauntlet match on Raw a few years ago. Yeah it sucks that League of Nations looks bad already but its nothing new. We seen this before many time. People just like to complain cuz its Reigns.


Punk didn't beat The Shield all by himself the very first time he faced them, & Bryan also got beat 52,000 times (even eating the pin that lost Team Hell No the tag titles) against The Shield before he went through them in a gauntlet, that way it was a big payoff, and The Shield didn't look like shit when the underdog finally got the upper hand. I can understand wrestling booking 101 needing to be explained to fans, but does Vince really not remember the most crucial part of building up a sympathetic babyface. It's not just because it's Roman, the booking decisions on a consistent basis are the worst they have ever been.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

No. Fuck that. This is more of the Roman we need. Someone who wrecks shop and beats ass. Not some crying pussy giving heroic, inspiring promos about never giving up. Get that fuckboy PSA garbage out of my face.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> Every top face is booked like this. Daniel Bryan was booked just as strong and nobody complained.


LOL oh yeah Bryan took out four heavweights who just established a stable in one night. Stop with the twisting, its terrible booking. And Reigns is just awful. Bryan also lost clean to Bray at the Rumble in 2013. Reigns booking is consistenty strong to the point of absurdity. They are forcing him to be over. At least with Bryan and Austin people actually wanted them to be the guys.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> Every top face is booked like this. Daniel Bryan was booked just as strong and nobody complained.


Daniel Bryan also got his ass kicked and lost just as much as he won, hell he ate every pin that The Shield went over Team Hell No. He's one of the only talents besides Ambrose to actually be defeated by Bray Fucking Wyatt on PPV in a singles match, he lost to Orton, he lost to the Wyatt family, he lost in the Elimination Chamber. And that was just his road to Wrestlemania 31.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

:hglol

I haven't legit lol'ed this hard in a very long time so kudos to all involved in this thread.

From the Reigns apologists to the Roman bashers, thank you. Truly Entertaining stuff. Wish I had enough rep for all.

The Austin comparison in particular was :maisielol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Good shit let him destroy shit. Fuck what the whiners talking about. They're going to bitch if he wins and holler "they want to build sympathy" if he loses then they'll cry he's going to have a HHH reign of terror if he goes heel. So fuck that segment of the audience.


The real question is did he squash them? I hope the heels got little offense. Let him look like a destroyer let Ambrose be the hard fighting taking a beating to give one Rocky Balboa type face. Let Reigns run through folk if he's wrestling a Raw/Smackdown match.


----------



## RMKelly (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

I liked Daniel Bryan beating people in gauntlet matches because I enjoyed him as a performer, and I enjoyed the YES! movement. Daniel Bryan was an underdog that I could get behind, and every night by struggling against the odds he was proving story line wise that he had what it takes to be champion. Then again, Daniel Bryan wasn't winning elimination handicap matches, and every gauntlet match he had usually ended with him winning by DQ by the third round or he came up short. Ryback demolished him. Roman Reigns was protected by interference. Bray Wyatt wrecked him. They always made Daniel Bryan look vulnerable during his push, while portraying him as a superstar that did have what it takes to be champion despite being labeled a B+ given his victory over Cena, and PPV victories over Randy Orton that got reversed or interrupted.

Dolph Ziggler winning at Survivor Series was awesome to see too! Why? Because everything was on the line. If their team lost, team Cena would end up being out of a job. Ziggler was not only fighting for his own career, but the career of his teammates. Ziggler overcoming the odds meant the end of the authority. It was a culminating event that would take the faction out permanently. So, at the time, it was awesome to see! It was unpredictable and kept me on the edge of my seat. How was I to know the authority would come back in six weeks, and Ziggler would lose all his momentum? This was way more exciting than John Cena or Roman Reigns being in his role because we can see a chance of that happening on any episode of Raw or Smackdown!

Roman Reigns? He just beat a newly formed alliance on Smackdown. What was even on the line? Was he going to lose his title shot if he was unable to win the match? I'm unaware of the details because the show hasn't aired yet. Even so, he managed to take out the US champion, King of the Ring winner, and WWE champion in a 4v1 handicap match. I'll never be able to get behind Roman Reigns because he lacks any credible opponents, and he demolishes anyone and anything that even looks like it will get in his way. Which I guess wouldn't be too bad if he was a monster heel or booked like Goldberg. But instead, for whatever reason, I have to believe someone that can take on the whole roster is and forever will be an underdog. The only times Reigns is at risk of losing a match is if someone uses the once-a-year kryoptonite (MITB briefcase), a new heel wants to start a feud with him, or he foolishly brings a tag team partner with him since he is significantly weaker in a team environment where his partner can be pinned. This makes it very hard to invest in any of his matches or his character. The only positive thing about all of this is that it is going to be super awesome to see him lose if he ever loses in a fashion like Cena did to Brock Lesnar. ...At least until the rematch!


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



3ku1 said:


> LOL oh yeah Bryan took out four heavweights who just established a stable in one night. Stop with the twisting, its terrible booking. And Reigns is just awful. Bryan also lost clean to Bray at the Rumble in 2013. Reigns booking is consistenty strong to the point of absurdity. They are forcing him to be over. At least with Bryan and Austin people actually wanted them to be the guys.


RR 2014 is when he lost to Wyatt on the beginning of his RTWM.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

So he pinned Rusev, Barrett and the US Champion Del Rio before WWE Champion Sheamus ran away? Just a horrific decision.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



91ReasonsYouLose said:


> Daniel Bryan also got his ass kicked and lost just as much as he won, hell he ate every pin that The Shield went over Team Hell No. He's one of the only talents besides Ambrose to actually be defeated by Bray Fucking Wyatt on PPV in a singles match, he lost to Orton, he lost to the Wyatt family, he lost in the Elimination Chamber. And that was just his road to Wrestlemania 31.












Roman Reigns has lost more of his matches than Daniel Bryan has. So much for Reigns being superman and Bryan being a glorified jobber.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> Roman Reigns has lost more of his matches than Daniel Bryan has. So much for Reigns being superman and Bryan being a glorified jobber.


Yeah...but how many of those did Roman Actually take the fall....that's the percentage worth noting. Guarantee you Bryan ate more falls...cleanly especially

...Roman has only been beaten cleanly once this year and even that was iffy..

I don't even dislike Roman Reigns and his delusional marks are always worth a yuck but cmon use logic and reasoning for once if possible...

just go here http://www.profightdb.com/wrestlers/roman-reigns-6728.html?res=250 and you'll see....


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

If it's Brock beating four guys that are a good bit smaller than him then I can buy it. I will still side eye it but will accept it as being something that could be possible. Outside of a scenario like that I think that a 4 on 1 with the one winning is fucking ridiculous and an insult to fans intelligence. It was ridiculous with Austin and it's ridiculous with Reigns. Being over with the fans does not increase ones physical abilities.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> Roman Reigns has lost more of his matches than Daniel Bryan has. So much for Reigns being superman and Bryan being a glorified jobber.


And of those however many loses most of which are tag matches he didn't eat one pin. His little buddies Ambrose or Rollins did, get the fuck out of here with your stupid shit.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



91ReasonsYouLose said:


> And of those however many loses most of which are tag matches he didn't eat one pin. His little buddies Ambrose or Rollins did, get the fuck out of here with your stupid shit.


That doesn't matter. A loss is a loss. The fact remains that Reigns has lost a higher percentage of matches than Daniel Bryan. I'm sure some of Bryan's losses are from Kane getting pinned.

Reigns hasn't been booked any stronger than any other top face. In fact, he's been booked pretty weak this last year.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yep, Austin merked entire factions too. Get over it.*


Don't compare Reigns to Austin, ever.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

I do hate guys who are touted as underdogs yet they win most of their matches. I remember that time Rey Mysterio was called the "ultimate" underdog in 2008(I think) and he'd beat guys the size of Kane on a regular basis.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

@Legit BOSS I mean I know you are a big Reigns fan but you can't condone this shit man. It's just plain dumb to make Reigns look so strong at the expense of the majority of the roster.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> That doesn't matter. A loss is a loss. The fact remains that Reigns has lost a higher percentage of matches than Daniel Bryan. I'm sure some of Bryan's losses are from Kane getting pinned.
> 
> Reigns hasn't been booked any stronger than any other top face. In fact, he's been booked pretty weak this last year.


:tysonlol

So you're just going to ignore the fact that he hasn't been pinned clean all year...except for Mania and even that is debatable... 

I can't do it anymore...first the Austin comparison now Bryan? In what world is he even half as over and established stars as they were....

:heston


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Like i told yesterday that stable was build up only to let people think they could have a direction while all of them would had been food for Reigns or Cena.

This is just pathetic the day after the stable was born.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

couldn't even build up the faction just a tad bit so they could be somewhat credible...good lord.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

No one àbsolutely no one should beat anyone 4 on 1. It's pussy booking it's unrealistic. Superman himself never beat doomsday 4 on 1. Never beat brainiac. He even faced Darkseid 1 v 1 and won


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



TommyWCECM said:


> No one àbsolutely no one should beat anyone 4 on 1. It's pussy booking it's unrealistic. Superman himself never beat doomsday 4 on 1. Never beat brainiac. He even faced Darkseid 1 v 1 and won


Brock could beat the Shield 1 on 3.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

I have no words...that's just...wow.

Actually, I have a lot of words but I don't even know where to begin. League of Nations has already become the biggest joke on the roster and they debuted just the other day. I literally have no desire to tune into Raw to see a group that all got owned by Reigns in a fucking handicap match.

This is exactly why people boo Roman. People are tired of the Superman booking shit. Give us a reason to want to care for his rise to glory instead of forcing it. This doesn't help anyone. It makes Roman look bad (forced), the company look bad, and all the wrestlers he beats look bad. Terrible. This is the time where they need to step up their game because so many people are injured, but it's almost like they're trying really hard to fail. I don't get it at all.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



TommyWCECM said:


> No one àbsolutely no one should beat anyone 4 on 1. It's pussy booking it's unrealistic. Superman himself never beat doomsday 4 on 1. Never beat brainiac. He even faced Darkseid 1 v 1 and won


And especially when 1 of those 4 is the WWE champion. So the WWE champion can't beat Reigns when he has 3 partners but we are suppose to believe he can beat Reigns in a 1 on 1 match? Also on Raw he was kind of buried also by having to get DQ because he couldn't even last 5 minutes and 15 seconds.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Reigns should be hyped as having all time great potential, not as an underdog. He should be a monster face of that makes sense. Anyways still not watching but I'll check back next week to see if anything gets interesting.


----------



## ewantu2 (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

I don't even think Cena would do a burial that big lol.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> That doesn't matter. A loss is a loss. The fact remains that Reigns has lost a higher percentage of matches than Daniel Bryan. I'm sure some of Bryan's losses are from Kane getting pinned.
> 
> 
> 
> Reigns hasn't been booked any stronger than any other top face. In fact, he's been booked pretty weak this last year.



Has he ever lost clean during a one on one match? If he has I don't remember it. He is undefeated in the one stat that matters.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Rise said:


> Has he ever lost clean during a one on one match? If he has I don't remember it. He is undefeated in the one stat that matters.


Nah, he hasn't :mj4


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

I don't care if others like Cena or Austin did it too, this shouldn't have happened so soon. The LoN has been around for 3 days...


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Truthbetold said:


> Brock could beat the Shield 1 on 3.


CM Punk beat The Shield 1 on 3. I guess he was booked like superman too.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

This is the booking he needs instead of being booked to be another overcome the odds face. We have enough of those

Reigns appeal should be how he's going to destroy someone instead of if he can overcome. We need a variety of faces let him be different. 

Don't give him the mic much and let him be quick to act on anger if he's in the ring with a heel for a promo and they're talking shit.

Revert him back to his Shield silent badass lersonality and say fuck the world


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> CM Punk beat The Shield 1 on 3. I guess he was booked like superman too.


That was horrible booking also and Punk even said that. But it didn't hurt Punk because the fans already loved him. With Reigns they are trying to get him over and this is not going to work.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

reigns had a really good showing at survivor series 2013 *4 ELMINATIONS and sole survivor*
broke all records in royal rumble 2014
won the best superstar slammy for sitting at home
won the freakin rumble
booked as unbeatable by lesnar
wwe made sure everyone knew he could have won the MITB if not screwed by wyatt
made wyatt his bitch
made ambrose his side kick
won the tournament in which cesaro and ambrose gave the best matches
won the WWE title
kicked out a brogue kick after the match with ambrose
WWE champ booked not to last 5 min 15 secs against superman reigns
beat the new to be dominant heel stable a day after their inception 1 vs 4

and billed as the "underdog" or "can he do it?"

and wwe wants fans to tune into this shit

not to mention the guy has zero charisma and subpar mic skills


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



donlesnar said:


> reigns had a really good showing at survivor series 2013 *4 ELMINATIONS and sole survivor*
> broke all records in royal rumble 2014
> won the best superstar slammy for sitting at home
> won the freakin rumble
> ...


Also they made it sound like Reigns had Lesnar beat until Rollins cashed in when in fact he had just gotten F5'd prior to Seth's music hitting. And since that day they keep talking about Reigns getting screwed by Seth but nothing about Brock getting screwed who wsas the WWE champion and lost it without being pinned.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Are people implying it wasn't dumb when Austin (or any face for that matter) walked over entire factions?

It makes them seem like a joke, why should I care for an entire faction vs one guy storyline when that guy just beat them all in one match on a weekly show and it's not the blowoff to the entire feud, what's the point, a hero is only as strong as his villain, and now his villain is a joke, what does that say about the hero of the story?

Looks like this is a show that will not be watched.


----------



## shaven7 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

I was really looking forward to RAW to see what happenes with The League of Nations but this has kill it so bad. I'm honestly a little upset. It's not like i want them to get revenge, it's like I just don't care about them.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

So I just read multiple spoilers and Reigns and all have different happenings. One says Barrett was ejected by the ref one says he was pinned.


----------



## Air Guitar Tana (Aug 17, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Roman gets beatdown - stop fn booking as Daniel Bryan!!
Roman beats someone - stop fn booking as Steve Austin!!

Stop fn bitching and don't watch if you hate everything. You ADD nothing to Vince's pocket and go jerkoff to Sasha matches and KO promos


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



JTB33b said:


> And especially when 1 of those 4 is the WWE champion. So the WWE champion can't beat Reigns when he has 3 partners but we are suppose to believe he can beat Reigns in a 1 on 1 match? Also on Raw he was kind of buried also by having to get DQ because he couldn't even last 5 minutes and 15 seconds.


Exactly I don't even like Sheamus that much but his to big to be a coward heel. He should be a bruiser heel. I can't buy him as a cerebral intelligent heel. And @Truthbetold just because Brock could do something doesn't mean he should be booked to. Especially when it's champions you are wrecking.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Ya know the saddest part about all this is Reigns is STILL not likely winning the title at TLC. With this kinda booking, Reigns should in kayfabe squash Sheamus in about 8 seconds in their match. But Reigns will probably lose due to fuckery, thus continuing his "struggle."


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

This faction is already done then, making them look so terrible a mere week from their formation is absolutely remedial booking. The difference with the Austin situation is that the Corporation were built up to be credible over a sustained period of time, the circumstances here aren't even comparable.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

I keep reading people bring up stone cold beating up factions and the scene where he runs in and beats like 20 people as if that makes this stuff alright. Yet you're comparing AE Stone Cold, possibly the most overwhelming star in wrestling history as far as how over they got with the fans, to the point where Raw was sold out in hours, ratings were increasing at unprecedented rates and His popularity literally exploded in a way never before seen...with Roman Reigns?

Stone Cold was pushed to the moon because the fans were literally chanting his name in the streets hours before Raw even started letting people in the arena, his pops were insane, merchandise flew off shelves, and you had him being requested by every late night show out there. Not only that but the show as a whole was leagues better than it is now. People don't remember also that Stone cold slowly got to that point, he didn't just suddenly start being booked as unstoppable. People wanted Stone Cold to beat Vinces ass, and vince often hid behind numbers. Most of the time he was surrounded by stooges that were hyped as just that, stooges, hired hands. When Stone Cold was doing it, you were backing him up, similar to daniel bryan at wreslemania.

Roman Reigns is potentially a great talent, but his storylines are often sloppy and uninteresting, his mic work, or I should say his lines from the writing staff, are often cringe worthy and lame. His booking is inconsistent at times, and the guys just not over heavy enough for supernatural type booking like this. When you try to book someone who is not over enough to this type of status, it feels fake, forced even, like when sports announcers fall in love with a team that just isn't that special, yet are talked about in the same breath as past Legendary dynasty teams. It gets annoying fast, because you know this team might be good but their no 90's cowboys, not a 85 Chicago Bears defense, not a team that people will talk about ten years from now. Roman Reigns is the same thing, yes the guys good but is he worthy of Stone Cold booking? Is he over enough to make it believable where people want him to beat up multiple men at a time? That ship sailed last year when they pushed Batista to the spot Reins should have been in, time went on a little too long as Reins was made to hover around aimlessly and his red hot status slowly cooled. It's why people in the business constantly say you only get hot for so long, and booker have to strike while the iron is hot or they risk blowing it.

Furthermore, sorry but the authority is such a tired angle at this juncture that they do more to hurt this angle than help. If it was just Shaemus acting alone and getting the win, might get interesting, but throw him in with the Authority and it's just a continuation of what they have been doing in the main event scene for the last few years. Thus he is getting no help from the heel side of the fued 

They are desperate to stop the bleeding, don't believe the bravado out of the public statements about it, they are worried about losing the fans at the rate they have been. They also are trying to avoid this headline at all costs "WWE raw drops below 2.0". So they are trying to recreate the Austin vs Mcmahon magic, problem being the Authority is not Vince McMahon, and with all due respect to Reigns whom I think is a great talent, but he's no Stone Cold


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yep, Austin merked entire factions too. Get over it.*


Austin was well liked by the ENTIRE audicence.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Rodgers said:


> This ain't the first time a single guy won a handicap match against 3 or more people. Punk defeated The Shield all by himself. Didn't Daniel Bryan defeat The Shield too or come close to it? I also remember Bryan defeating 3 opponents in a row in a gauntlet match on Raw a few years ago. Yeah it sucks that League of Nations looks bad already but its nothing new. We seen this before many time. People just like to complain cuz its Reigns.


Reigns beat CM fucking Punk clean on RAW.

Also are u comparing Face Punk of 2013 with the booking of Reigns?

Sad.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Wow. Wasn't expecting them to get buried that hard, so quick.



ShowStopper said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> So much for that "faction." Dead and buried in less than a week.


:chlol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Chrome said:


> Ya know the saddest part about all this is Reigns is STILL not likely winning the title at TLC. With this kinda booking, Reigns should in kayfabe squash Sheamus in about 8 seconds in their match. But Reigns will probably lose due to fuckery, thus continuing his "struggle."


Maybe he'll win it,but the title will be given to Vacant after some "evil ref" shenanigans.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Reigns booking is no similarities at all. At that point it was magic in a bottle with Austin v Corporation. Austin was the most over guy in pro wrestling at that point of time. He was already over, and EVERYONE liked him. Reigns gets pops, but he is no where near Austin. Booking is to inconsistent, to even justify it is the same as Austin clearing out 30 in the ring. Theirs a difference between Austin stunnering 30 opponents in a brawl. Then Reigns 2 weeks in a row beating Four Heavyweights in an actual match. His booking is similar, but like I said way to inconsistent. Your delusional if you think austins booking was similar at all. I mean hell Austin was organic, Reigns is manufactured. That is the main problem, Reigns should of been in Batistas spot. Now you got this corporate push. And after 13 years of Cena, no one is any mood to be forced to like Roman. And I don't care what you call me, neckbeard, moron e.t.c. You should be allowed to have the choice, of going nah uh I am not falling for It WWE. Reigns has all the tools, but the theory he is either going to sink or swim runs true. IMO he is drowning.


----------



## abd alatife esa (Aug 12, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

cena 2.0 baby


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> * @Dr. Middy Excellent post, and I agree on all points. Take the script away from Reigns, take the restrictions away, put the belt on him, and let him go nuts. If he fails, he fails. If he succeeds, great. Putting the show on simmer for his "Big moment" that will never be universally accepted is straight up insanity.*


The problem with this is he could get the belt and everything you want for him, fail, and you'd still defend him. I don't really believe that you'd accept that he would fail. For what it's worth he's already failing with the 2.16 ratings in which he is the integral part of the show. Maybe I'm wrong and he does become a success, but like most on this site can see, it's bombing hard so far.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

This is absolutely disgraceful. Like, seriously, it's not even funny now. They're killing everyone's credibility for the sake of one guy.

In what world does creative think it's a good idea to have Reigns beat the ENTIRE stable barring Sheamus just a day after it formed? 

He'll still be portrayed as an underdog, too.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



CraigWL said:


> This is absolutely disgraceful. Like, seriously, it's not even funny now. They're killing everyone's credibility for the sake of one guy.
> 
> In what world does creative think it's a good idea to have Reigns beat the ENTIRE stable barring Sheamus just a day after it formed?
> 
> He'll still be portrayed as an underdog, too.


He's getting the Cena booking. The difference is Roman doesn't have as large a kiddie fanbase to make up for the fans who hate him.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

I'm actually more bothered about LoN being booked as jobbers than Reigns being booked like Austin.

Why build a faction on Raw, have them be dominant and a big threat and then a night later have them lose to one guy? That could be one of the worst faction burials of all time. At least The Nexus, Wyatt's etc. had time to be dominant before ultimately losing credibility, these guys were on top for one night. Now TLC looks like a joke, even if the LoN interfere in the match because we've just seen that Reigns can take them all out. The threat is gone, the tiny bit of excitement to see what LoN were going to do on next weeks Raw is gone, and all hope for this PPV and show's run through to the new year is gone.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yep, Austin merked entire factions too. Get over it.*


Roman isn't as over or as compelling as Austin was. Or is he? I don't know, you tell me since you're clearly the most impartial person on this site when it comes to Reigns.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

:fuckthis
Cena might have a golden shovel but Rommy Uso's shovel is made of solid platinum! Doesn't need to bury one guy at a time like that old dude Cena...Rommy Uso can easily be done shitting on half the roster and slashing ratings like Emeril slashing an onion in a month!
DA BIG DAAAWWWG :reigns2 BELIEB............................forgot my line....uh....THAT!!!!


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Truthbetold said:


> Austin had mic skills and legit Star power tho....


Also he had a finisher that WAS a finisher out of nowhere back when a finisher meant you had to be dragged out of the ring.

Simply put if you went down to a finisher you didn't get up so inside of 30 seconds SCSA could put 4 guys down easily with no real set up needed as the stunner was that quick and effective. Also SCSA was booked as a total hard ass, Reigns has been booked as nothing like that.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Why are people making a fuss? Guys like Austin and rock did the EXACT same thing and nobody batted an eye yet SOMEHOW when Reigns is booked to do it suddenly its offensive. :leo


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



CraigWL said:


> This is absolutely disgraceful. Like, seriously, it's not even funny now. They're killing everyone's credibility for the sake of one guy.
> 
> In what world does creative think it's a good idea to have Reigns beat the ENTIRE stable barring Sheamus just a day after it formed?
> 
> He'll still be portrayed as an underdog, too.


To be honest, only Barrett ate the pin before the Usos / Ambrose interfered.

That's what I got from the spoilers.

I think we are over-reacting here.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

I also don't what the problem is. You're talking about what are essentially a bunch of jobbers randomly thrown together. Why wouldn't Reigns squash them? They're only there to be squashed by Reigns.

Doing it so soon is kind of questionable, but then again it was on SD, so it's not like anybody saw it :lol


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Good. If they're bent on keeping him face let him be badass who shuts up and wrecks shit up. Yeah those guys just formed(their timing was off to form anyways) but they were 2 jobbers, Bore Rio and Shame-Ass. Why do we need someone like him to be pussified and lose to nobodies? It wasn't a handicapped match so big deal.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

seamus and his multicultural pals werent having their a-game that night, when one thinks the win is obvious usually leads to this type of catastrophes


----------



## actetsou (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Godway said:


> I also don't what the problem is. You're talking about what are essentially a bunch of jobbers randomly thrown together. Why wouldn't Reigns squash them? They're only there to be squashed by Reigns.


It's sad that this is 100% true, I can't think off the top of my head 1 credible heel.
Reigns is never going to be a star until he beats a legitimate threat and the WWE seem to be going out of their way to prove anyone on the roster not named Reigns is a jobber.

Actually scratch that it's not sad, the ineptitude of this company creatively is hilarious :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Jesus Christ, thats beyond terrible. And WWE wonder why a large portion of fans are rejecting Reigns...

I knew it was pointless to get excited about League Of Nations. Im a big fan of all four guys but I knew they'd just be getting crushed by Reigns.

Fuck the WWE really is ridiculous.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Believe That


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Says the guy/girl who won't have a conversation on the forum talking out our differences, and instead keep sending me Roman gifs.


It's fun how people can be assholes in private. If you're going to be one, admit it openly.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Aficionado said:


> So we're suppose to be accept it because Austin had similar booking?
> 
> There is a reason it worked for Austin and there are numerous reasons why it doesn't work the same for Reigns.


so what? its OK to you Austin buried tons of talent because he was cool and is not OK for Reigns doing the same? then is not the burial the reason you complain about, its the man who did it! talking about double standard and being convenient.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



donlesnar said:


> totally agree
> 
> some people in this forum just come up with stupidity to protect their favs
> 
> comparing austin with reigns is the worst among them all


so what? its OK to you Austin buried tons of talent because he was cool and is not OK for Reigns doing the same? then is not the burial the reason you complain about, its the man who did it! talking about double standard and being convenient.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

I find the defences pretty hilarious tbh. "Austin did it so it's okay", I'm not even going to get into reasons why you shouldn't compare.


The one that gets me though is saying "it's just Reigns vs. Jobbers".

Three are treated pretty badly by bookers because the bad guy losing to the guys they 'have' to push as faces is more important than having the bad guy look good. You perceive them as jobbers because they lose to Reigns. They don't lose to Reigns because they're jobbers. How does shit like this even get in peoples' brains?

Reigns beating Heath Slater, Enzo Amore, Tensai in lyngerie and Tyson Kidd in a wheelchair is only barely fair. Beating three solid guys who have had on-and-off-again treatment for years, and Wade Barrett, is inexcusable.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



anirioc said:


> so what? its OK to you Austin buried tons of talent because he was cool and is not OK for Reigns doing the same? then is not the burial the reason you complain about, its the man who did it! talking about double standard and being convenient.


The problem is Austin was taking out talents who were midcarders, jobber etc. like his return against the alliance. They also had OTHER stars at the time. The Rock, HHH, Taker, Kane, Foley, Y2J, Angle, could go on all night here. Currently Reigns feels like the only top star, which is a problem because they have really no one to go up against him that looks like a threat. They build this faction on Monday, it starts off rather well, I was wanting to give it time see where it developed and hope it would turn out to be good and they would move on from this "we're midcarders" stuff and become main event players. Instead Reigns has taken them out a day later and we're back to square one.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Apparently he didn't beat them all, he beat only Wade Barrett, ate a Brogue Kick then Usos and Ambrose ran in to clean house.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Simply Flawless said:


> Why are people making a fuss? Guys like Austin and rock did the EXACT same thing and nobody batted an eye yet SOMEHOW when Reigns is booked to do it suddenly its offensive. :leo


Comparing Reigns to Austin and Rock. :ti

Shame that people think mediocrity is excellence these days.


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

I legit loled. It's starting to move into the territory of WCW 2000 so bad it's funny.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Reigns' ONE VS ALL gimmick is been taken too seriously by WWE at the moment.

I am Roman Reigns - I can fight an Irish, a British, a Mexican and a Bulgarian all at the same time.

You know why - because I can, and I will.

Believe that!


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Ugh. Is anyone really surprised?


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

They want Reigns to go over...don't make him fucking beat 4 people, fucks sake, how are we going to get behind this superhero, why the fuck are they making a John Cena 2.0. This is beyond stupid, and no, this isn't the same as Austin, in any way shape or form.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

I think it's stupid to do it with anyone Austin, Cena, Bryan. It's much better to see the babyface lose valiantly due to being outnumbered and if anyone from outside of wrestling sees that shit they're going to have all the stereotypes about wrestling confirmed for them.

Thank almighty atheismo it was on Smackdown where no one will ever see it.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Kostic said:


> Apparently he didn't beat them all, he beat only Wade Barrett, ate a Brogue Kick then Usos and Ambrose ran in to clean house.


Sauce for this? Not saying its not true, it would make it slightly more palatable.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

I think any kind of Superman booking is ludicrous, whether it's Austin, Reigns or Cena. Reigns and Cena just deserve it less because of their complete lack of any talent.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

So you establish a new stable on Monday and have them beaten by 1 guy the very same week?!

That is horrendous booking, how can they possibly justify Sheamus winning at TLC (if he does) when he couldnt beat Reigns a few weeks before in a handicap match!!

I'm all for trying to make you new lead babyface look strong but that is just plain bad


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



draykorinee said:


> Sauce for this? Not saying its not true, it would make it slightly more palatable.


That's how I interpreted the spoilers in the spoiler thread. He beat them by countout and then ate a Brogue Kick, so it's not like he just went through all four of them and pinned them all like most of these posts would imply.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Don't know exactly how this match went down. The only consensus I've seen is that Sheamus got counted out, which is horrifically weak. It's Rollins 2.0, except they replaced the Authority with three other guys -- who apparently still can't get the job done.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Good lord. And they'll try to stretch it out for a few more months. LIKE THEY ALWAYS FUCKING DO.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Just when you thought it can't get any worse than with Cena on top for 10+ years... It actually is getting worse!

I watch WWE since 2009, I had to suffer 6 years of Superman Cena, I'm not sure I'll bear 10+ years of Superman Reigns...


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

I dont think it really matters. I just skip all the Reigns sections because hes painful to watch on mic and worse than average to watch in the ring. :bayley


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Saved_masses said:


> The problem with this is he could get the belt and everything you want for him, fail, and you'd still defend him. I don't really believe that you'd accept that he would fail. For what it's worth he's already failing with the 2.16 ratings in which he is the integral part of the show. Maybe I'm wrong and he does become a success, but like most on this site can see, it's bombing hard so far.


*
Oh, so it's ok to blame Reigns for ratings and ignore that Rollins' title reign sent them plummeting in the first place? Of course it is, and that's why he deservedly got all the shit he did, because we KNEW this would happen after the stupidity that was spewed during the RTWM about Reigns single handedly killing the company. All of a sudden when Rollins was champion and ratings declined every week, it was "U CAN'T BLAME ONE MAN!1!" Now those same people entirely attribute the ratings deficit to Reigns, despite him not even being champion, because they're so desperate to blame him for everything wrong with the show instead of the people who run it.*


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

:maury :lol 

Ladies and Gentleman, may I present to you the League of Jobbers, where everybody jobs less than a week. 

Oh, and for those that came with that excuse of Austin doing that 17 years ago, ut

Austin was one of the biggest names and stars in the history of wrestling and you want to compare with Roman Reigns? :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Hey, don't forget they apparently discarded all previous plans for Mania and started over. So they effectively have to squeeze what should have been a year's worth of buildup into 4 months. This stuff is gonna happen. Not saying it's right or that I even agree with it, but Vince and creative painted themselves into this corner.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



donlesnar said:


> Following is the result from this weeks smackdown taping
> 
> Roman Reigns b. Sheamus, Rusev, Alberto Del Rio & King Barrett in a handicap elimination match. Sheamus was eliminated last, via countout.
> 
> ...


A week after it was formed, I think you mean a day lol


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

@LEGITbrass

dont roll in the pit u have fallen

why do u hallucinate that reigns is the best right now and is in the same league as stone cold

reigns will be lucky to get his t shirt signed by austin

his booking is ONE of the reason for the ratings plummet


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

It's the timing more than anything. They just formed this past Monday night and get buried on the next show. So the Austin example doesn't work. You couldve even referenced the Nexus and it wouldn't have worked. They at least had some standout moments early on and were dominant for a couple of months and that group had much weaker talent the new Shamus supergroup. 

But hey its Smackdown.

You know the saying "Pics or it didn't happen". Now we can say "RAW or it didn't happen" with the pathetic Smackdown viewership these days.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Oh, so it's ok to blame Reigns for ratings and ignore that Rollins' title reign sent them plummeting in the first place? Of course it is, and that's why he deservedly got all the shit he did, because we KNEW this would happen after the stupidity that was spewed during the RTWM about Reigns single handedly killing the company. All of a sudden when Rollins was champion and ratings declined every week, it was "U CAN'T BLAME ONE MAN!1!" Now those same people entirely attribute the ratings deficit to Reigns, despite him not even being champion, because they're so desperate to blame him for everything wrong with the show instead of the people who run it.*


You cant blame one man, and you cant blame just Reigns right now. What people are doing is all the Reigns marks that were blaming just Rollins for the ratings are now getting a taste of their own logic because everyone is now saying well if it was just Rolllins fault before it must be Reigns fault now.

Its never just one persons faulting, the booking is what he issue is. Also there is a huge difference when the ratings are falling when the high lighted wrestling is jobbing all the time vs when the high lighted top guy is getting a superman push.

Its much worse the rating ratings are dropping even more with Reigns getting Cena like booking.

The reason the ratings are still dropping and getting even worse is because they are just focusing on getting one person over now and that is Reigins. At least when it was Rollins as champion, they were trying to also build up the US title with Cena and push a few other people.

But now its just Reigns burying the whole roster.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



birthday_massacre said:


> You cant blame one man, and you cant blame just Reigns right now. What people are doing is all the Reigns marks that were blaming just Rollins for the ratings are now getting a taste of their own logic because everyone is now saying well if it was just Rolllins fault before it must be Reigns fault now.
> 
> Its never just one persons faulting, the booking is what he issue is. Also there is a huge difference when the ratings are falling when the high lighted wrestling is jobbing all the time vs when the high lighted top guy is getting a superman push.
> 
> ...


*
Both scenarios are bad. There was nothing positive about Rollins taking up 40 minutes or more of the show to job and do pointlessly redundant backstage segments. There's also nothing positive about the show being halted for Roman's push. It only builds resentment. The sooner more people admit that and focus on the company's poor booking, the sooner we can move on from this petty circular argument. But unfortunately, others would rather be delusional and act like Rollins can do no wrong and Reigns is single handedly responsible for the decline of WWE.*


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Kostic said:


> Apparently he didn't beat them all, he beat only Wade Barrett, ate a Brogue Kick then Usos and Ambrose ran in to clean house.


Not according to spoilers. It's reported he definitely won the match by lastly defeating Sheamus via count out who then attacked him after. 

Ambrose and Uso's made the save post match. 

I hope these spoilers are wrong but that is what has been reported. They're usually right.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

That's amazing.

League of Nations, with the correct build-up, could be an amazing faction. For a start, none have been build up well at all. Not even close. But to get buried single handedly by Reigns just 3 DAYS after forming is just hilarious.

WWE is no longer a wrestling show, it's no longer an entertainment show, it's just television time aimed purely at getting Roman Reigns over. Everybody else's pushes have completed stopped, I've never seen anything like this before. Reigns is the last "face of the company" that Vince will create and he's going to unbelievable lengths to get him over. Everybody's pushes are on hold and the shows have to completely revolve around Reigns until he gets over. Nearly every fued had Reigns beating Sheamus on Raw riding on it.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Wow that's awful story telling. They clearly haven't learnt from the Nexus mistakes but oh well, things like this are expected nowadays (unfortunately). Good thing stables like Evolution and WCW's NWO were never booked in today's WWE. would have been buried quicker than Zack Ryder.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Hey...when's the last time someone buried an even greater heel stable all in one night?










Crickets on this forum about "burials".


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

*Reigns is just boring

End of Debate*


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yep, Austin merked entire factions too. Get over it.*


But...But....Reigns shouldn't be booked like superman ok WWE will give him an underdog storyline...but but but Reigns isn't an underdog ok WWE will give him superman booking...but but Reigns shouldn't be beating entire factions ok WWE will let him win a one on one match...but but Reigns shouldn't be beating Stardust seriously when does this end with the haters?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Both scenarios are bad. There was nothing positive about Rollins taking up 40 minutes or more of the show to job and do pointlessly redundant backstage segments. There's also nothing positive about the show being halted for Roman's push. It only builds resentment. The sooner more people admit that and focus on the company's poor booking, the sooner we can move on from this petty circular argument. But unfortunately, others would rather be delusional and act like Rollins can do no wrong and Reigns is single handedly responsible for the decline of WWE.*


The booking of Reigns at the expense of the rest of the roster is what is causing the decline of the WWE not the man Roman Reigns. There is a difference but some people talk like its the same thing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



tbp82 said:


> But...But....Reigns shouldn't be booked like superman ok WWE will give him an underdog storyline...but but but Reigns isn't an underdog ok WWE will give him superman booking...but but Reigns shouldn't be beating entire factions ok WWE will let him win a one on one match...but but Reigns shouldn't be beating Stardust seriously when does this end with the haters?


*Haven't you learned? Reigns isn't allowed to win AT ALL. He MUST lose clean every week like their favorites to be accepted!*


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



DJHJR86 said:


> Hey...when's the last time someone buried an even greater heel stable all in one night?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will you Reigns marks stop with this shit please.

Bryan won a 1 on 1 match and then later won a triple threat match. Your golden boy just won a 4 on 1 match against a faction that was created with the sole purpose of having Reigns bury it (That's pretty obvious seeing as it was formed the night before).

Fucks sake.


----------



## sk3ptical (May 8, 2011)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

yall gonna like roman if its the last thing i do


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Restomaniac said:


> Will you Reigns marks stop with this shit please.
> 
> Bryan won a 1 on 1 match and then later won a triple threat match. Your golden boy just won a 4 on 1 match against a faction that was created with the sole purpose of having Reight bury it (That's pretty obvious seeing as it was formed the night before).
> 
> Fucks sake.


Yes.

Wade Barrett (who has lost continually to R-Truth), Rusev (who became a comedy jobber after his split with Lana), and Del Rio (who is currently feuding with Jack Swagger) are the equivalent of Evolution.

Reigns clearly should have lost.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

I don't like this but this can purely be blamed on how Creative books shit. 

I do find it funny how just because it's Austin or whomever the 4v1 booking is okay. But when it's Roman........it's a holy fit.

I don't see the others as saying as Roman is on the same level as Austin, I see others saying that if you were okay with another person beating the odds then you have no right to complain about this just because it's Roman.

Speaking as a Roman fan, I'm not for this shit. I was a CM Punk fan and I wasn't for him beating the Shield 1v3 either.

It's just stupid booking and the heels come out looking less than what they were. :shrug


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



apokalypse said:


> *Foley already said about this on Austin podcast, Austin was The Guy and people brought it while Reigns is no talent guy who overpushed...people spent ticket to see AUstin kick Corporate ass. *
> 
> Austin get superman push..and then what? The Guy get superman pushed and people brought it.. Mention Austin Run against Corporation with Reigns is fucking insult and dumb...how old are you people? closest to Vs Corporations angle is Daniel Bryan but due to booking especially Punk left WWE kind of ruining Bryan moment. week in week out fans chant Punk.
> 
> if you replace Daniel Bryan or Cm PUNK against League Of Nation will work, doesn't work because of *Reigns who are not over with the fans*...LON is great fraction for guy like Del Rio and Barret.


1.) That's not what Foley said both he and Austin praised Roman as a great talent who WWE won't allow to be himself. Austin even talked about the panel they did and how Reigns was quit witted when they went back and fourth.

2.) Again the not over argument? Its been reported in multiple places that Reigns is a top merchandise seller so let's say he's in the top five. How does a wrestler get in the top five in merchandise sells without being over?


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

The funny part about this thread is I'm not sure Roman actually did what the op stated. If you read other spoilers he only beat one person then he got beatdown by the League of Nations before Ambrose/Usos made the save.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



tbp82 said:


> The funny part about this thread is I'm not sure Roman actually did what the op stated. If you read other spoilers he only beat one person then he got beatdown by the League of Nations before Ambrose/Usos made the save.


Get the OP fixed then and stop posting your weak defenses of what would be a fucking moronic decision to put him over four guys. People are responding to what has been posted. 

Whether it's Reigns, Stone Cold or even Brock Lesnar. 

They shouldn't be winning four on one matches. 

Reigns especially shouldn't be fucking winning four on one matches when a lot of the negativity that surrounds him is created by him being booked like a mutant while the rest of the roster trade wins back and forth every single week. 

NO ONE and I mean no one is saying Reigns shouldn't be winning most of his matches when he is in the top babyface spot. 

However, there are endless ways to go about booking his matches and WWE tend to always fall on booking them in the worst possible manner, which generates bad heat with about 60% of the audience. 

There is no defense for it. It's bullshit. You're wasting your time arguing with people on here about Reigns because it isn't the couple hundred smarks who dislike him on here that will get him near universal dislike. 

It will be Vince and WWE. Why on earth would you want to defend what they are doing with him? It's not going to fucking work.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Don't worry everyone it happened on Smackdown, it never happened


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Oh, so it's ok to blame Reigns for ratings and ignore that Rollins' title reign sent them plummeting in the first place? Of course it is, and that's why he deservedly got all the shit he did, because we KNEW this would happen after the stupidity that was spewed during the RTWM about Reigns single handedly killing the company. All of a sudden when Rollins was champion and ratings declined every week, it was "U CAN'T BLAME ONE MAN!1!" Now those same people entirely attribute the ratings deficit to Reigns, despite him not even being champion, because they're so desperate to blame him for everything wrong with the show instead of the people who run it.*


Faces have always been the main draw, champion or not. I wouldn't say Edge was the draw when he was champ, it was more Cena chasing him that was the draw, and the feud itself. Yes to a degree people tune in to see this heel get his ass kicked, but probably more people want to see the face be victorious. 

To be fair the ratings have been on a steady decline for a while and Rollins didn't stop that, but that big drop last week was worrying. Was Rollins holding the show together? who knows, we won't know till he returns. But currently at the forefront of the show is Reigns and Sheamus and it's just not working. Now we both know that the booking is a major issue here in accordance to the ratings, and this booking of Reigns going over LoN is only going to hinder them more. the believably of the feud is gone, The LoN now no longer seem a threat.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yep, Austin merked entire factions too. Get over it.*


Austin was entertaining and believable as a bad ass... Roman is not entertaining nor is he believable.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Daniel Day-Lewis said:


> This group consists of jobbers. It was never NOT buried.


Can't deny that those guys are jobbers.

Btw, I love the name, avatar and the gif in your signature... There Will Be Blood is one of my favorites. :grin2:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



DJHJR86 said:


> Hey...when's the last time someone buried an even greater heel stable all in one night?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That wasn't a burial though. He didn't steamroll over them the instance they aligned. Not to mention that was a one off for WM to conclude a storyline that lasted 8 months.

Nice try though. I applaud your effort. But I'll have to give you a C-, kiddo.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Reigns will never fully get over with fans because he is boring and the ratings will keep on dropping while he is at the forefront, I give it 2 years and he will be a jobber and he will be tagging with Fandango to cling onto his popularity to stay relevant


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*






Now that is a burial.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



DJHJR86 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Wade Barrett (who has lost continually to R-Truth), Rusev (who became a comedy jobber after his split with Lana), and Del Rio (who is currently feuding with Jack Swagger) are the equivalent of Evolution.
> 
> Reigns clearly should have lost.


You only mentioned 3 names there though not FOUR. 

Also I think you are in doubt as to how a triple threat works. I'll explain. In a triple threat all 3 guys try to beat each other so in this instance it isn't Bryan against 2 members of evolution as the evolution guys are trying to beat EACH OTHER as well.

Now if you want to delude yourself that winning a 1 on 1 and then winning a triple threat is the same as winning a 4 on 1 then feel free.


----------



## The Coolest (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Eh, who cares. It's Smackdown.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



donlesnar said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> comparing austin with roman reigns  lol
> heights
> ...


So it was okay for Austin to bury a lot of top guys only because he was more talented?

Basically you're saying that the "superman booking" is okay when its someone you like. This is a very unbalanced and hypocrite thinking.


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Oh cool, a rare logical reply. Not taking the trolls seriously. *


People disagreeing isn't people trolling.



#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> - Said everyone in retrospect & no one during.


This is extremely laughable and diminishes your credibility.



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Can't lie I see a bit of a double standard here.
> 
> The fact of the matter is Austin went through factions & so has Roman. Austin obviously surpasses Roman in everything but the point is Roman isn't the only person in history to do it. *You can't act like Roman is seeking & destroying everything then on the other hand downplaying Austin because he's better.*
> 
> ...


To the bolded: You absolutely can! People payed money to see Austin whip peoples asses. I only read the first 100 responses in this thread, but it appears that only two extreme Roman marks (LB/NBIL) are defending the booking. 

So around a 75:2 (or 37.5:1) ratio of people that wanted to see Roman do this. Oh but we're not casuals! I get it. Even chop that number by 10 (and I doubt it's actually this high of a ratio at live events) and make it 3.75:1 and you see that it's still a retarded decision to book Reigns like this. Austin had that 37.5:1 in the opposite direction. Do you see why this Austin comparison is the most absolutely absurd thing I've read in a good while?



> If it wasn't Roman it would be Ambrose running through the League of Nations.
> 
> Would people complain then?


I'd definitely complain about that!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



AT&T Stadium said:


> People disagreeing isn't people trolling.


*When dumb shit is posted like "AUSTIN IS DA GOAT SO IT'S FINE!", yes it is. Dr. Middy and Frost had well thought out counterarguments, unlike the vast majority of this thread retorting with "ROMAN SUX AND HAZ NO FANZ LEL!" There's no reason to take anyone like that seriously when overwhelming evidence suggests the contrary.*


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



DJHJR86 said:


> Hey...when's the last time someone buried an even greater heel stable all in one night?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ti You mean the payoff to an 8 month story line that had 80,000 people chanting Yes in unison? 

Yea, what a burial. fpalm

The league of nations formed on Monday. They lost a 4 on 1 match to a *lukewarm* babyface on Tuesday :ha 

This shit is just laughable. 

I hope you were trolling when you posted that. :lol


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



DJHJR86 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Wade Barrett (who has lost continually to R-Truth), Rusev (who became a comedy jobber after his split with Lana), and Del Rio (who is currently feuding with Jack Swagger) are the equivalent of Evolution.
> 
> Reigns clearly should have lost.


Del Rio just returned and beat Cena for the US championship. This makes the title look bad.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

*Legit BOSS* talking about being serious


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Marrakesh said:


> :ti You mean the payoff to an 8 month story line that had 80,000 people chanting Yes in unison?
> 
> Yea, what a burial. fpalm
> 
> ...


Bryan was also sick of destroy the living hell of The Shield (probably the most dominant stable of this era) on weekly basis, but it was okay because it was Daniel Bryan.


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *When dumb shit is posted like "AUSTIN IS DA GOAT SO IT'S FINE!", yes it is. Dr. Middy and Frost had well thought out counterarguments, unlike the vast majority of this thread retorting with "ROMAN SUX AND HAZ NO FANZ LEL!" There's no reason to take anyone like that seriously when overwhelming evidence suggests the contrary.*


I'm sorry, do you feel my well thought out response was trolling? Because, if so, I just have no words.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Austin was A) Once in a lifetime talent. B) The most over star ever. This comparison in booking to try and justify Roman squashing guys is moronic. Romans a tiny fraction of the star Austin was.

Like I said, I don't see the big deal since this is a stable of jobbers that was doomed anyways, but yeah if you had long term plans for them then this booking is retarded beyond belief. Roman squashed his opposition in less than 24 hrs lol. 

Austin got the better of Vince and the Corporation. He didn't SQUASH them. And again, there's different circumstances since Austin was actually over as the top guy. Roman is a poor mans John Cena combined with all of the blandness of Randy Orton. 

Problem with this booking is EVERYONE already knows the outcome. But it's all so horrible so who gives a shit. Roman wins, Roman loses, everyone involved still sucks.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Mmmmm, the sandy vagina brigade are out in full force, excellent...

I can almost taste your tears, and I fucking love it.

Let's kick that rocket strapped to Reigns up a gear please, Vince!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



AT&T Stadium said:


> I'm sorry, do you feel my well thought out response was trolling? Because, if so, I just have no words.


*You don't even watch the show. You haven't for many months. You've posted in my user cp that my avatars are the only way you can see Sasha, yet you're in every single Reigns thread talking about how terrible he is. You have no idea what's going on because you live off the hearsay of biased haters. You don't hear crowd reactions. You have no idea how popular he is. Reigns has consistently put on great matches on PPV and added a multitude of moves to his arsenal that he uses appropriately, instead of doing them for the sake of doing them. You wouldn't know that, because again, you DON'T watch, and you have no grounds to discuss how "bad" he is. This automatically invalidates your opinion.*


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

First, I'm not even talking about how terrible he is, I'm telling you your Austin comparison is laughable. Second, I only got to know of Sasha because of your avatars, I sought her out after seeing them because she looks fucking awesome, and I've seen a bunch of her since. Third, I see Roman on PPVs, and believe me that's enough for me to make a judgment that he's not ready at the moment and not worthy of strong booking. So much like the Austin/Roman comparison, you couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Krispenwah said:


> Bryan was also sick of destroy the living hell of The Shield (probably the most dominant stable of this era) on weekly basis, but it was okay because it was Daniel Bryan.


Complete nonsense. The Shield had near perfect booking for their entire run. They were established as the best 6-man tag in WWE for like a year before they ever lost. 

Please don't try and compare Bryan getting a win over The Shield to this. 

Are you even aware that The Shield defeated Bryan/Kane and THE UNDERTAKER in a match?

They won the Tag titles from Bryan and Kane and they also defeated them numerous times in matches that included both JOHN CENA and Randy Orton as tag partners. 

Jesus fpalm The Shield were fucking near invincible prior to being defeated. They were completely established and when Bryan went over (in a 6-man tag) he was the hottest act on the roster BY A MILE. (something Reigns is not)

What is comparable here with Reigns going over the league of nations ONE DAY after their formation in a 4 on 1 handicap match? 

You just can't understand wrestling if your point was sincere. 

The result of this match just further proves that this stable is simply there to be fed to Reigns. It's a terrible idea, they will have zero heat and neither will Reigns. 

I'm quite amazed how stupid WWE are. I can only hope these spoilers are inaccurate but even if they are, it won't be long before this stable succumbs to the inevitable.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

250 posts on something which hasn't even aired yet. Hold on your horses people, sometimes vision is a much better indicator than words.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *When dumb shit is posted like "AUSTIN IS DA GOAT SO IT'S FINE!", yes it is. Dr. Middy and Frost had well thought out counterarguments, unlike the vast majority of this thread retorting with "ROMAN SUX AND HAZ NO FANZ LEL!" There's no reason to take anyone like that seriously when overwhelming evidence suggests the contrary.*


Actually there are many logical posts in here for and against too bad you only pay attention to certain ones. I generally like your posts usually I do but cmon....you bring in that comparison to Austin, which isn't fair to Roman at all. Then you're surprised that notion got shit on. You're ignoring alot of posts in here and focusing on troll posts, which again...there are many for and against him anyway. 

Simple fact is for *whatever* reason, whether legit in your eyes or not, there some people who can't accept your boy in the spot he's in. That won't change if they carry on how they are with him. Comparing him to past babyfaces does him a disservice by the way, they have to create a new mold for him past templates won't work, clearly. Booking him like Goldberg and putting him a Daniel Bryan storyline makes no sense for him as he isn't either of those guys, he brings his own skill set, but its being squandered in its current presentation. 

This is a company made Batista a huge face star but are having trouble with Roman....its laughable really. Just proves how lazy they really are....


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Zigberg said:


> Mmmmm, the sandy vagina brigade are out in full force, excellent...
> 
> I can almost taste your tears, and I fucking love it.
> 
> Let's kick that rocket strapped to Reigns up a gear please, Vince!














Sorry, I just had to.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

It wasn't an elimination match. If you even bothered to read the spoilers correctly it only says Barrett was eliminated which probably means he was just taken out of the match. Reigns won by count out who cares lol he didn't pin anyone so stop crying


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Tim Legend said:


> Actually there are many logical posts in here for and against too bad you only pay attention to certain ones. I generally like your posts usually I do but cmon....you bring in that comparison to Austin, which isn't fair to Roman at all. Then you're surprised that notion got shit on. You're ignoring alot of posts in here and focusing on troll posts, which again...there are many for and against him anyway.


*It's not comparing him to Austin as a performer. It's comparing THE ACT of defeating an entire faction. By citing "AUSTIN IS DA GOAT!" as the only argument against Reigns doing it, you're effectively admitting that it'd be perfectly fine if someone you liked had done the exact same thing. 
*


> Simple fact is for *whatever* reason, whether legit in your eyes or not, there some people who can't accept your boy in the spot he's in. That won't change if they carry on how they are with him. Comparing him to past babyfaces does him a disservice by the way, they have to create a new mold for him past templates won't work, clearly. Booking him like Goldberg and putting him a Daniel Bryan storyline makes no sense for him as he isn't either of those guys, he brings his own skill set, but its being squandered in its current presentation.
> 
> This is a company made Batista a huge face star but are having trouble with Roman....its laughable really. Just proves how lazy they really are....


*How many times have I said since Summer of 2014 that they're not booking him right? Do I need to say it in literally every post? The bad part about this is yes, LoN just formed last night and that's not a good way to display a new heel faction. However, that doesn't erase the majority of people whining ONLY because it was Reigns.*


----------



## Residenr (Sep 17, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Man, I miss Cena. When he buried it was fucking gruesome to watch, but they atleast bothered to built up his opponents. Gave them something to do and hell, he actually put some over. Even when he defeated them.

Romans booking is just.... He is the reigning champion without a title. Makes everyone not named Brock look bad. Just lol


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Krispenwah said:


> Bryan was also sick of destroy the living hell of The Shield (probably the most dominant stable of this era) on weekly basis, but it was okay because it was Daniel Bryan.


did I imagine this or did Bryan lose clean to the Wyatt's twice whilst Punk beat The Shield in a 3 on 1 handicap match? dude come on. Bryan never feuded with The Shield on his own.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

This shit so bad it's making people miss Cena and Rollins.

:ti


----------



## Piharoelli (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

I hate this shit. I always liked Roman and I still do, but this is just ridiculous. If I'd have to chose one guy from the roster whould get supermancena2-booking it would be Roman, but the idea itself is so retarded I can't even...ffs.


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *It's not comparing him to Austin as a performer. It's comparing THE ACT of defeating an entire faction. By citing "AUSTIN IS DA GOAT!" as the only argument against Reigns doing it, you're effectively admitting that it'd be perfectly fine if someone you liked had done the exact same thing. *


You dont get it bro. With Austin it was also a bad as fuck decision (I mean how stupid do you need to be to make someone who isnt a complete giant or kayfabe an unstoppable forceto beat someone 4v1). But With Austin you can easily forget it because he was such a once in a lifetime wrestler that the guys who watched it back forget about it instantly after an amazing promo of Austin.

With Reigns it isnt the same. He isnt nowhere near "special". He isnt above the roster in anything that dosnt involve kids screaming and buying his merch. he is just a guy who was booked to win a freaking 4v1. 

You could say that this is biased toward Reigns. But really if you have such a star like Austin you fuck up sometimes with the booking making him too strong.* Until Reigns dosnt show that he can be this star above the roster he shouldnt be booked as a star above the whole roster*.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *It's not comparing him to Austin as a performer. It's comparing THE ACT of defeating an entire faction. By citing "AUSTIN IS DA GOAT!" as the only argument against Reigns doing it, you're effectively admitting that it'd be perfectly fine if someone you liked had done the exact same thing.
> *


No I understood what you meant. What you need to understand that merely putting the two in the same sentence is going to warrant backlash. Booking comparisons aside you just shouldn't do it...I think the consensus around here agrees that no-one should put over this way... yet It does happen frequently, but is more forgivable in some cases than others...Austin is an exception you should know that.. (besides he had a pool stick when he beat up the alliance, it wasn't just him stunning people :lol)



> *How many times have I said since Summer of 2014 that they're not booking him right? Do I need to say it in literally every post? The bad part about this is yes, LoN just formed last night and that's not a good way to display a new heel faction. However, that doesn't erase the majority of people whining ONLY because it was Reigns.*


I've been on this board for a minute .... People whined about Bryans run as it happened, they whined about Punks when it happened, they whined about Orton and Hunters face runs. They whined like fuck about Cena. People are gonna bitch in most cases unless it is a once in lifetime talent like Austin or Rock (Who also got his share of hate on here back in the day apparently). Most guys have detractors to pretend they are unique to Reigns is comical.


----------



## Barnerito (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Oh my god... some people are sucking Roman's dick too hard! Comparing to Austin :serious:

I can't......

He is closer to Fandango's level than Stone Cold.


----------



## BlahBlahJapanBlah (Nov 16, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Daniel Bryan beats Randy Orton, John Cena, Triple H, Batista, Kane, and The Shield Clean in less than a year and people cry that they are making him look weak. Roman wins a handicap match by countout on Smackdown
"OMG!!!!! ! STOP MAKING HIM LOOK GOOD SUPERMAN!!!!!!! *Falls down kicking and screaming*"


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

At least it wasn't Cena. :draper2


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



BlahBlahJapanBlah said:


> Daniel Bryan beats Randy Orton, John Cena, Triple H, Batista, Kane, and The Shield Clean in less than a year and people cry that they are making him look weak. Roman wins a handicap match by countout on Smackdown
> "OMG!!!!! ! STOP MAKING HIM LOOK GOOD SUPERMAN!!!!!!! *Falls down kicking and screaming*"


That's how it works on this board. If Roman was losing on tv every week they would complain about Roman taking a spot from Damien Sandow because Sandown has earned his right to be on tv losing and Roman hasn't.


----------



## IT'S VADER TIME (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yep, Austin merked entire factions too. Get over it.*


Bud, you know I have a lot of respect for you and your thoughts/opinions, but I think you are way, WAYY off in trying to justify Reigns booking because of what Austin was booked to do back in 1998-1999.

First there is the matter of character: Austin was booked and presented consistently as the "Toughest SOB in the WWF". He never got bounced around, bullied, he didn't talk about his family and wanting to feed his daughters. Austin lived for one thing and one thing only, opening up a can of whoop ass, and people cheered him for it the entire way.

Austin wasn't single handedly destroying the NoD or DX when he was making his rise to the top through 1997. In that year Austin had been left a bloody mess in the WM match with Bret, and he'd endured savage attacks from the new Hart Foundation. That was to build the sympathy for the big face run, because once he actually DID become "the man" after beating HBK at WM 14, he had everyone fully behind him and wanting to see him succeed.

When Austin was single handedly dispatching entire factions, it wasn't as an upper mid card guy struggling to get the fans behind him, it was once he had already become the undisputed king of pro wrestling with a near 100% approval rating. And what's more, that's what the Austin character was created to do. As JR always said, Austin was John Wayne. John Wayne was not a Babyface you left bloody and lying in the ring, he was the guy who road directly into an ambush and then through sheer baddassery managed to defeat all his foes. That was Austin from 98-99. He was so over and popular, and his character was so strong, that even when he went plowing through 4 and 5 guys at a time, people believed it and bought into it and cheered him on because that's what they wanted to see happen. People don't want to see Undertaker humbled, and people DEFINITELY didn't want to see Austin humbled, not during his time on top in 98-99.

Contrast that with Reigns. Roman is still not even close to being established as "the guy". Roman's character, despite what you and I wish it was, is not the guy who loves to open up a can of whoop ass. Roman's character is motivated by his desire to feed his family, his desire to live up to his family name, and because of his desire to prove himself. Roman's character is like Sting's character from 88-96. Roman is the kind of baby face you leave bloody and laying, he's been booked to garner sympathy the past year, as ineffective as its been that's what's happened. He's been beaten to a pulp by Brock, beaten up by Bray, beaten up by Cesaro, etc. He's nowhere near that level that Austin was when he was defeating entire factions by himself, Roman has his supporters but even on his best nights it's about a 60-40 split. You can't take a guy at that level, with that amount or lack of amount of supporter, and steam roll him over and entire faction that includes your newly crowned WWE champ and this years KOTR winner. When Austin rolled through people they weren't buried, because people wanted to see them lose to Austin. When a bunch of guys who people DO NOT want to see lose to Roman end up losing a 4 on 1 handicap match, that's a sure fire way to kill any momentum they might have had, and what's worse it will do Roman NO favors. Super strong, Brock/Undertaker/Austin type booking only works when the overwhelming majority of the fans want to see the carnage brought on by their hero.

I don't even need to know how they book a Roman to win this 4 on 1 match, because the fact of the matter is it's irrelevant. Either they booked a Roman to be an unstoppable Super Human and had him bouncing everyone around, or they booked him to be too weak and stupid so he won by luck and not by his ability.

I can only hope this will turn more people against a Roman so we can finally get that heel turn we have been begging for. Roman as a heel with super strong booking would be so awesome, because he would be getting that really good type of heat, the "I want to pay to see someone kick Roman's ass" type heat.

P.S. I recently watched Cesaro vs Roman from Raw 2 weeks ago. It's tied with Sasha/Bayley NXT: Brooklyn as my MOTY for 2015. That was my favorite WWE match since Bryan/Trips WM 30. Just fucking perfect. Roman still needs to learn to work a proper hope spot, because he came dangerously close to fucking the match up a few times, but fortunately Cesaro "reigned" him in each time and they kept it going. Not one single false finish, not one single finisher kick out, Cesaro worked a pro-longed, world class heat segment, Reigns made sure he was always there for Cesaro to catch him or position himself to take whatever move Cesaro was gonna whip out next. That match is what I've been DYING to see more of in the WWE. The only small gripe I have is, when Reigns would try to get his hope spot in, and give Cesaro a few licks so that it showed he still had fight in him, he wasn't letting Cesaro smoothly take back control like he should have. He kept trying to prolong the hope spot and it made the match seem a bit clunky at times. For a hope spot, you should be firing up for maybe 10 seconds or so at most, then the heel cuts you off again and it's back into the heat segment. Reigns would fire up, then Cesaro would feed for a moment before trying to cut Roman back off and Roman just wasn't having it, he kept trying to counter and fight when he should have been selling and selling and making people sympathize with him.

Oh well, it's a small gripe, I'm sure an agent mentioned it to him. He will figure it out. That's Roman's best match ever for my money, better than the Brock match and MUCH better than the Bryan match.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

"Hey, WWE Story Writer A!"
"Yes, WWE Story Writer B?"
"I have this neat idea we could do."
"Do tell!"
"Well Sheamus is the Champion now, and we have all these foreign-born heels that don't have much going on right now, correct?"
"Indeed we do."
"How about we put them all into a stable together so they can be really strong and dominant and make Sheamus like the badass champion?"
"That sounds amazing, WWE Story Writer A!"
"Thank you, WWE Story Writer B!"
Then WWE Story Writer C pops up out of his makeshift pillow fort for a moment. "And then we could make Roman Reigns single-handledly run through all of them in a handicap match less than a week after they all get together!"
"Well actually..."
"Thanks WWE Story Writer A, I'm going to go tell Vince about your great idea."
As he runs giggling from the room, tripping over his own shoelaces in his excitement, they hear him saying with pure glee "Roman's going to look _so_ strong!" 
WWE Story Writer A and WWE Story Writer B look at each other, and one word is exchanged: "Cunt."


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Can't wait till Smackdown tomorrow so we can see how it ACTUALLY happened so we could put this burial nonsense to rest


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Roman just buried all of the new authority lol just give him the title now


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Well it would be crazy if Rusev and Barrett bounce back and win the title off the New Day Kevin Owens joins them then they start beating the shit out of Roman Reigns The Shield style for weeks till Roman assembles his team with Dean Ambrose The Usos and Jack Swagger with the new day being an alliance to the league of nations 

The new day are above the tag team titles they're like the Edge and Christian of this modern era funny goofy and pretty amazing at what they do so they can always bounce back and win the belts back.

This couldve been better at SS tho.. But we all know the results Roman would be the last man standing after going 1 vs 5


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

A faction after a long time had plenty of potential........ And that potential is already gone. :jr


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Terribly scripted. All they need to do with Roman is let him showcase his real moveset, have him show some more aggression in the ring and on the mic.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Brandough said:


> Can't wait till Smackdown tomorrow so we can see how it ACTUALLY happened so we could put this burial nonsense to rest


1 winning against 4 clean is always a burial, what the fuck are you talking about?
You're telling me that's logical booking?


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

I usually back the WWE and I get they want to make Reigns look strong but what a way to waste a new faction, a faction that to me at least looked promising.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

*"You don't watch so your opinion is irrelevant"*









This is getting better and better


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



BlahBlahJapanBlah said:


> Daniel Bryan beats Randy Orton, John Cena, Triple H, Batista, Kane, and The Shield Clean in less than a year and people cry that they are making him look weak. Roman wins a handicap match by countout on Smackdown
> "OMG!!!!! ! STOP MAKING HIM LOOK GOOD SUPERMAN!!!!!!! *Falls down kicking and screaming*"


That was after several years of build up as a performer and earning it as well from his own merit.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> 1 winning against 4 clean is always a burial, what the fuck are you talking about?
> You're telling me that's logical booking?


Oh word?






Guess this was a burial too then, damn that CM Punk for burying all three of these guys


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Just awful on all accounts.

Doesn't matter if this shit has been done before in the past - it was awful then and it's awful now. This time it's even worse because the booking of one man is having an adverse affect on EVERYTHING. When Austin did it, it was ridiculous but the company still had names who weren't involved who were super over and booked accordingly. This time, nobody comes out looking good, not even Reigns.

Vince is definitely having a laugh here. Doesn't matter if you're a crazy 70 year old man who's taken too many falls off of cages or chairshots to the head - nobody can be this fucking inept at booking.

Why can't they just book Reigns normally for fuck sake.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Yeah well...it happens. Don't see what the issue is. Now if he'd beaten up the geeks AND Sheamus, that'd be fucking stupid. At least Sheamus got counted out. The babyface beating up the heel champion and getting his revenge by laying him up on TV for free with no build would be retarded.

The problem stems from the fact that a) few people want to see Reigns as the top guy and b) NOBODY wants to see Sheamus as the WWE champion. I mean, this match doesn't seem like a problem, its the people involved.


----------



## TopBabyface (Jul 22, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

It's a fun thread. 
The argument from Reigns supporters that it's fine for Roman to bury factions because SCSA did it is quite laughable. Using that logic it's fine for Reigns to go for 173-0 streak or hold WWE title for 11 years because Goldberg and Bruno did it before and people don't complain about it. 
Tolerating SCSA superman booking and not tolerating Reigns' makes you a hypocrite about as much as wanting a BJ from Katy Perry and not wanting it from Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Ultimate Gohan said:


> That wasn't a burial though. He didn't steamroll over them the instance they aligned. Not to mention that was a one off for WM to conclude a storyline that lasted 8 months.
> 
> Nice try though. I applaud your effort. But I'll have to give you a C-, kiddo.


I'm gonna have to give him an F for that awfulness. Comparing someone winning a 4-1 handicap elimination match to a guy winning a singles match and then a triple threat match. :haha

FFS.


----------



## BlahBlahJapanBlah (Nov 16, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Chrome said:


> I'm gonna have to give him an F for that awfulness. Comparing someone winning a 4-1 handicap elimination match to a guy winning a singles match and then a triple threat match. :haha
> 
> FFS.


He won by countout...a point people are ignoring because it interferes in their Roman hate


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Hyacinth Bucket said:


> Just awful on all accounts.
> 
> Doesn't matter if this shit has been done before in the past - it was awful then and it's awful now. This time it's even worse because the booking of one man is having an adverse affect on EVERYTHING. When Austin did it, it was ridiculous but the company still had names who weren't involved who were super over and booked accordingly. This time, nobody comes out looking good, not even Reigns.
> 
> ...


It wasn't ridiculous when Austin did it...in fact, those were often the highest rated segments on the show and 100% of the time the crowd was going absolutely ape shit:























People LOVE this stuff. They WANT to see it. What they DON'T want to see is Roman Reigns. That's why they're getting pissy.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

:vince2:vince2:vince2:vince2is anyone really shocked? I mean I thought League of Nations was a bloody MOBA game. Anyways only WWE can bury a entire faction in less than a week


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yep, Austin merked entire factions too. Get over it.*


Yep, Austin was as over as anyone has ever been/will ever be. Nonsense comparison.


----------



## BlahBlahJapanBlah (Nov 16, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Q-MAN said:


> That was after several years of build up as a performer and earning it as well from his own merit.


Oh and Roman hasn't earned enough merit to win a match by countout?


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> 1 winning against 4 clean is always a burial, what the fuck are you talking about?
> You're telling me that's logical booking?


I don't think that's what being stated. What's being stated is wait and see because other than the OP's post other spoilers DO NOT show Romans winning against everyone they show him taking a beatdown mid-match and his friends saving him.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



KO Bossy said:


> It wasn't ridiculous when Austin did it...in fact, those were often the highest rated segments on the show and 100% of the time the crowd was going absolutely ape shit:
> 
> People LOVE this stuff. They WANT to see it. What they DON'T want to see is Roman Reigns. That's why they're getting pissy.


Okay maybe it wasn't 'ridiculous', but even so the majority of those examples you put up were barely similar to what happens with Roman, Cena, Punk et al. It was Austin just going postal on a bunch of old guys and non-wrestlers (Patterson, Brisco, Vince, Shane) while the Invasion rampage showed that he was literally unstoppable. Like a man possessed.

It's a shame because I like Roman Reigns. Well - I'm not a 'fan' but I appreciate his hard work, but I can't stand these handicap matches where the guy handicapped comes out on top. Just devalues the whole thing. Oh well it's Smackdown, who cares. It may even look completely different to what the spoilers described.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yep, Austin merked entire factions too. Get over it.*


No he didn't. If he did, then the videos you showed don't display that. He beats an entire faction via DQ after someone from the faction who isn't in the match interferes and then in the other he's running around beating the shit out of people with a weapon?

You're telling me those are comparable to one guy beating three guys in a handicap match clean and making the fourth (who is the WWE Champion by the way) run away? Are you kidding me?

ut



Rodgers said:


> This ain't the first time a single guy won a handicap match against 3 or more people. Punk defeated The Shield all by himself. Didn't Daniel Bryan defeat The Shield too or come close to it? I also remember Bryan defeating 3 opponents in a row in a gauntlet match on Raw a few years ago. Yeah it sucks that League of Nations looks bad already but its nothing new. We seen this before many time. People just like to complain cuz its Reigns.


These aren't very good comparisons.

Punk's victory against the Shield was made to look like a fluke, where he basically won because the Shield beat themselves. Not to mention, Punk didn't pin all three members. He pinned one after he got speared by his own teammate and high tailed it out of there.

Bryan's never beaten the Shield by himself, but he did beat the Shield in a six man tag match with Kane and Orton as his partners, and that's pretty good company to have with you. It's not like he did it with two scrubs (and fyi, Bryan was the first person to beat the Shield at that point. Christian went on to be the second, who actually did do it with two scrubs as his teammates).

Didn't Bryan win the last part of that gauntlet match via DQ? Not to mention his previous opponents were low-mid card guys at that point. 

So, yeah, you can't really compare these. If this did in fact happen, then Roman just beat the king of the ring, a guy who was undefeated his first year in the WWE (although to be fair, both of those guys have been losing constantly as of late), and a guy who returned to WWE and beat Cena clean as a whistle...while being a heel. And now you have the WWE champion running away from him after all of that.



BlahBlahJapanBlah said:


> Oh and Roman hasn't earned enough merit to win a match by countout?


After beating three other guys? No.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



BlahBlahJapanBlah said:


> Oh and Roman hasn't earned enough merit to win a match by countout?


Your comparing apples to oranges. Bryan in 2013-2014 was an established top star so him picking up huge victories over th Shield in 6 man tag match, Cena who used his injury as an excuse to why he lost, Orton who ended off 2013 in a better position,Kane who at this point loses to everyone, and WM30 which was the payoff . Unlike Reigns who always wins his feuds clean, has multiple records, was runner up and winner in his first two rumbles, and has never lose clean when he is not even an established top star.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

I dont even know where to begin with this
First off ADR and Rusev have both defeated Cena this calender year. Both have Sheamus and Barrett I believe have defeated Cena at some point in their career.
Second those four should be ashamed of themselves, how on earth do you not put your foot down and say how the fuck can someone who can barely work a match without needing a nap defeat 2 incredible in shape guys who have more fucking wrestling talent in their finger than Reigns will ever obtain. Barrett is a jobber anyways but hell he's lightyears better than Reigns. You fucking jobbed your Champion with 3 other guys in an elimination match. How do you explain this to anyone seriously. Those 4 are no longer credible nor will ever be taken seriously again. 
Third Cena fucking tapped to Angle at NWO 04 in that triple threat match. Reigns hasnt been cleanly been pinned if I can recall. The dude is the most overpushed guy ever, Cena was never pushed this hard until his initial first reign. Reigns I will never like, if this was on Raw, half this forum would pillage and burn WWE corporate to the ground. 
Fourth WWE no longer has anyone of credibility on the roster that's full time? Answer is NOONE! Vince has absolutely sabotaged 
I don't think I could possibly watch that match ever, It sounds like absolute torture, I just don't know how much longer I can take with this company anymore before I seriously leave.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

But Reigns is an underdog. :vince2 :drake1


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

That makes it clear that WWE doesn't intend to book Sheamus strong. Oh well, i guess i have to stop being a fan of him.

Good work Roman, bury those losers.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Ultimate Gohan said:


> That wasn't a burial though. He didn't steamroll over them the instance they aligned. Not to mention that was a one off for WM to conclude a storyline that lasted 8 months.
> 
> Nice try though. I applaud your effort. But I'll have to give you a C-, kiddo.


Thanks dad.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Restomaniac said:


> You only mentioned 3 names there though not FOUR.
> 
> Also I think you are in doubt as to how a triple threat works. I'll explain. In a triple threat all 3 guys try to beat each other so in this instance it isn't Bryan against 2 members of evolution as the evolution guys are trying to beat EACH OTHER as well.
> 
> Now if you want to delude yourself that winning a 1 on 1 and then winning a triple threat is the same as winning a 4 on 1 then feel free.


Because Sheamus lost via countout?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Chrome said:


> I'm gonna have to give him an F for that awfulness. Comparing someone winning a 4-1 handicap elimination match to a guy winning a singles match and then a triple threat match. :haha
> 
> FFS.


Reading certainly helps comprehension.

"-_Reigns, Ambrose and The Usos kicked off the show in the ring. Reigns did all of the talking, discussing family and the ongoing rivalry with The League of Nations. He challenged Sheamus, King Barrett, Rusev and Alberto Del Rio to come to the ring for a fight. The heels hit the stage and exchanged words with their rivals, with Sheamus announcing there would be a match between Reigns and his backup, and the new heel faction. The New Day interrupted and revealed that Ambrose and The Usos would have to earn their spots in the main event by facing them. Failure to beat Big E, Kofi Kingston and Xavier Woods would result in Reigns facing The League on his own._

-_The New Day defeated Ambrose and The Usos when Woods pinned Jimmy Uso. As a result, the main event would feature Reigns against The League of Nations._

_Reigns defeated *The League of Nations by count-out*. King Barrett was ejected from the match early in a moment that made absolutely no sense. After the match, the heels tried to beat down Reigns, but Ambrose and The Usos hit the ring, made the save and stood tall to end the show._"

Total burial. Thanks for the red rep!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



DJHJR86 said:


> _Reigns defeated *The League of Nations by count-out*. King Barrett was ejected from the match early in a moment that made absolutely no sense. After the match, the heels tried to beat down Reigns, but Ambrose and The Usos hit the ring, made the save and stood tall to end the show._"
> 
> Total burial.


That's all folks 

/thread


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

People still not getting it.

:ti

Lets keep this thread going, guys. It's entertaining.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



DJHJR86 said:


> Reading certainly helps comprehension.
> 
> "-_Reigns, Ambrose and The Usos kicked off the show in the ring. Reigns did all of the talking, discussing family and the ongoing rivalry with The League of Nations. He challenged Sheamus, King Barrett, Rusev and Alberto Del Rio to come to the ring for a fight. The heels hit the stage and exchanged words with their rivals, with Sheamus announcing there would be a match between Reigns and his backup, and the new heel faction. The New Day interrupted and revealed that Ambrose and The Usos would have to earn their spots in the main event by facing them. Failure to beat Big E, Kofi Kingston and Xavier Woods would result in Reigns facing The League on his own._
> 
> ...


Well that wasn't posted in the OP, so I comprehended things fine. Sounds like you're a little mad over a red rep, hope things work out for you.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Oh my god. :lol


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

This thread is nothing but a pissing contest and a mark war. Should be closed.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

*Pathetic as usual WWE. Its whatever anymore. So boring.*


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

This match should be cut for the love of God


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Marrakesh said:


> Not according to spoilers. It's reported he definitely won the match by lastly defeating Sheamus via count out who then attacked him after.
> 
> Ambrose and Uso's made the save post match.
> 
> I hope these spoilers are wrong but that is what has been reported. They're usually right.


I don't know if I really have a problem with it if he faced them one-by-one instead of all at the same time. We haven't seen the match so it may have been a similar situation to Ziggler vs. Authority at SvS 2014.

It all depends how it was presented. If Reigns dispatched them like jobbers without breaking a sweat, then that's a problem.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



ShowStopper said:


> People still not getting it.
> 
> :ti
> 
> Lets keep this thread going, guys. It's entertaining.


What aren't they getting?


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

No one watches smack down so it doesn't matter


----------



## 4 Horsewomen Fan (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



KO Bossy said:


> What aren't they getting?


I think that it's because it doesn't matter the result of the match. It doesn't change a thing.

Roman hasn't got the talent, nor he is a draw, nor he is over... etc to be the face of the company. Period. 

All of the last weeks have been absolutely dreadful and if he hasn't buried yet those guys he will. So nothing matters.

I think. Was that it @ShowStopper[MENTION] ?;


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

If only there finishers were a jumping punch and a tackle too 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## theromey (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

*Dawn of Super Burial*
Super Roman vs Super Cena

Wonder who will bury more when their careers are done?

Roman is burying people at a faster rate than Cena did when they both started at WWE. This looks bad for the ratings which might also be buried by Roman.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Sheamus in tremendous form with this new faction.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



donlesnar said:


> Following is the result from this weeks smackdown taping
> 
> Roman Reigns b. Sheamus, Rusev, Alberto Del Rio & King Barrett in a handicap elimination match. Sheamus was eliminated last, via countout.
> 
> ...


It's like the Brothers of Destruction tossing around all four Wyatt Family members two weeks before having a PPV match with *two* of them.

Last week we saw the first appearance of what would be the League of Nations (on RAW anyway, I don't watch the other shows - I can barely watch one!) and what were they doing? Being tossed around like beach balls by the babyface.

It doesn't even require explanation, it's not just stupid, it's so inane that I refuse to believe that Vince doesn't know. Even if the heel faction is only there to pad things out until the title change, what is gained by _introducing_ them as pathetic fodder?

Here's Batman's new nemesis, oh okay Batman just destroyed him without breaking a sweat. Keep watching the rest of the movie though because their final showdown's coming up!


----------



## BlahBlahJapanBlah (Nov 16, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

320+ Posts and people are still ignoring the fact it was a countout win. Roman Reigns rustling more jimmies than Satan


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Reptilian said:


> That makes it clear that WWE doesn't intend to book Sheamus strong. Oh well, i guess i have to stop being a fan of him.
> 
> Good work Roman, bury those losers.


Sheamus is a heel. He's booked as a cowardly chickenshit, until he looks utterly weak, and people don't care anymore, then they book him to lose the belt in a match nobody cares about. That's just what WWE does with heels.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

ROMAN IS THE DEATH OF WWE.


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

so many marks


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

*There's a reason as to why Roman still wear his Shield outfit, it's literal "plot/booking armour".*


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

:ha :ha :ha :ha


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Chrome said:


> Well that wasn't posted in the OP, so I comprehended things fine. Sounds like you're a little mad over a red rep, hope things work out for you.


Here's what I said that sparked your ire:

"Hey...when's the last time someone buried an even greater heel stable all in one night? [Daniel Bryan picture] Crickets on this forum about "burials"."

Notice how I used "burials" in quotation marks? Meaning I did not consider Bryan beating Evolution in one night a burial at all. Most people on this forum misuse that word. Anyway:

Bryan beats HHH in a singles match, this I know. Then beats Batista and Orton in a triple threat, "injured". Hooray! The completion to a decent storyline. 

Reigns wins a 4 on 1 match *on Smackdown* (which is clearly setting up feuds between the Uso's and New Day, and Reigns/Sheamus). He wins via countout. Booo!!! "Epic burial". 

See how hypocritical the reactions were to this "epic burial"? The only reason: REIGNSWINSLOL


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*










To OP


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

This thread is exactly how social media works these days:

1. Release halfway complete information with no context.
2. Spark outrage.
3. Do not retract or correct the false information presented.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

It doesn't matter how Roman won. He still won a match in which it was 4 against just him and one of those 4 were the wwe champion. Reigns should have been pinned. It's not going to make him look weak for losing a match when it's 4 vs 1.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Get over it. It was elimination, not a straight up handicapped match that ended in a sub 5 minute Goldberg squash, and he beat the champ by countout. 

Why the hell should he get destroyed by 2 jobbers, Bore Rio and Shame-Ass? What is this the nWo? 

Big Show eliminated mountain men bigger than these schmucks at Survivor Series 99. Yet you cry over this on a SD taping.


----------



## BlahBlahJapanBlah (Nov 16, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



JTB33b said:


> It doesn't matter how Roman won. He still won a match in which it was 4 against just him and one of those 4 were the wwe champion. Reigns should have been pinned. It's not going to make him look weak for losing a match when it's 4 vs 1.


Didn't Punk beat The Shield once in a 3 vs 1 handicap match via pin?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Marv95 said:


> Get over it. It was elimination, not a straight up handicapped match that ended in a sub 5 minute Goldberg squash, and he beat the champ by countout.
> 
> Why the hell should he get destroyed by 2 jobbers, Bore Rio and Shame-Ass? What is this the nWo?
> 
> Big Show eliminated mountain men bigger than these schmucks at Survivor Series 99. Yet you cry over this on a SD taping.


Unlike you, the people who have a problem with this result would rather the whole roster had the benefit of being looked after rather than just one guy. 

Also, why you comparing Reigns to a 7 ft tall 400+ lb man?

Big Show defeated a clan of jobbers at SVS 99. A-Train, Mideon, Viscera and Big Boss man. :ti 

Reigns just defeated the World Champion in Sheamus, US champion (who went over Cena clean) Rusev (Who went a year undefeated and made Cena pass out in the accolade) and Barrett shrug he's now a full time jobber so whatever) all in the same match. 

You see the difference? 

There are many other problems with the booking but if you can't see them for yourself already It's probably not worth my time pointing them all out. 

Makes everyone look like shit except for Reigns who, at an estimate, somewhere between 40-60% of the fans at live events don't even want to fucking cheer for.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



JTB33b said:


> It doesn't matter how Roman won. He still won a match in which it was 4 against just him and one of those 4 were the wwe champion. Reigns should have been pinned. It's not going to make him look weak for losing a match when it's 4 vs 1.


While I agree in theory that it wouldn't make him look weak by losing, does it really make any of the 4 look weak by losing via countout? It literally does nothing for anyone except advance the feud between Reigns/Sheamus. That's all this match was for.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



BlahBlahJapanBlah said:


> Didn't Punk beat The Shield once in a 3 vs 1 handicap match via pin?


That was bad booking also but 3 vs 1 is still better than 4 vs 1 and none of those 3 were the wwe champion.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

I do think it is funny that when Shield Broke up:

-Seth had his own thing going on, his own gig, own outfits and was unique

-Ambrose had his own thing going on, with Ambrose Asylum, had his own outfits and was unique

-Roman still uses Shield music, Shield entrance, Shield outfit, and is incapable of being unique in any way. His moves are all copies of people like Goldberg, Umaga and etc. 


The reason Roman didn't become his own person, cause they know he wouldn't have the talent to change like Dean and Seth did.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



DJHJR86 said:


> While I agree in theory that it wouldn't make him look weak by losing, does it really make any of the 4 look weak by losing via countout? It literally does nothing for anyone except advance the feud between Reigns/Sheamus. That's all this match was for.


Yes because if Sheamus with 3 partners including the US champion can't beat Reigns how are we suppose to believe he can beat Reigns in a 1 on 1 match?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



JTB33b said:


> That was bad booking also but 3 vs 1 is still better than 4 vs 1 and none of those 3 were the wwe champion.


Remember this match?










5 vs. 1 at the end. And Razor (the 1) won. None of the 5 were buried or looked bad. It advanced a storyline.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



JTB33b said:


> Yes because if Sheamus with 3 partners including the US champion can't beat Reigns how are we suppose to believe he can beat Reigns in a 1 on 1 match?


Sheamus is a heel. He gets cowardly booking. Reigns is a face. He gets "overcome the odds" booking. This is a very basic formula that's been around for years. You're not supposed to believe the heel can win without cheating. Unless of course they are booked as monsters. Something about "SHEAMUS 5:15 SAYS I JUST WHOOPED YOUR ARSE!" makes me think he isn't being booked as a monster heel.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

_*So Reigns beat those 4. It was to continue the storyline.*_:reigns2


----------



## BlahBlahJapanBlah (Nov 16, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Via Countout....


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



BlahBlahJapanBlah said:


> Didn't Punk beat The Shield once in a 3 vs 1 handicap match via pin?


While Punk did get the pin, this was yet another example of Roman Reigns being put over. This was the very match where "Make Roman look really strong" even came from.

The only reason The Shield lost was because Reigns accidentally speared Ambrose. If Punk didn't have his wits about him and ducked out of the way, Reigns would have speared Punk into oblivion. Instead, he hit Ambrose who of course had to take the fall.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Mifune Jackson said:


> While Punk did get the pin, this was yet another example of Roman Reigns being put over. This was the very match where "Make Roman look really strong" even came from.
> 
> The only reason The Shield lost was because Reigns accidentally speared Ambrose. If Punk didn't have his wits about him and ducked out of the way, Reigns would have speared Punk into oblivion. Instead, he hit Ambrose who of course had to take the fall.


But this was more to advance the storyline of the eventual split of the Shield, and not necessarily to get Reigns more over.


----------



## BlahBlahJapanBlah (Nov 16, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Mifune Jackson said:


> While Punk did get the pin, this was yet another example of Roman Reigns being put over. This was the very match where "Make Roman look really strong" even came from.
> 
> The only reason The Shield lost was because Reigns accidentally speared Ambrose. If Punk didn't have his wits about him and ducked out of the way, Reigns would have speared Punk into oblivion. Instead, he hit Ambrose who of course had to take the fall.


So Punk gets an excuse for beating the Shield 3 vs 1 by pin, yet everyone freaks the fuck out Roman wins one by countout???

Sounds like the IWC being hypocrites again.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



DJHJR86 said:


> Remember this match?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not 100% sure but I don't think HBK and Diesel were beat in that match. Wasn't that the match where HBK accidently kicked Diesel and Diesel chased him to the back?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



JTB33b said:


> I am not 100% sure but I don't think HBK and Diesel were beat in that match. Wasn't that the match where HBK accidently kicked Diesel and Diesel chased him to the back?


And the ENTIRE team lost via countout...sound familiar?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



DJHJR86 said:


> And the ENTIRE team lost via countout...sound familiar?


I have to laugh at the idiocy of some of your posts on this topic. 

You don't even realize that WWE could have booked this match a million different ways to keep everyone looking relatively strong and without playing into the hands of Reigns detractors by having him actually win the match. 

It's a shit booking decision and all your piss poor comparisons of were and when similar incidents happened before are irrelevant. 

No one on here is ruining Roman Reigns face push. WWE are. 

By all means, keep arguing with people on here about it though and telling them they are 'hypocrites' when the reality is that WWE's shit booking, Reigns limited abilities and the lack of creativity that encapsulates their writing team are all combining to make these shows borderline unwatchable.

I'd love to see your reaction to this if it were Ryback or someone you don't find attractive in this spot instead of Reigns :ti 

This angle is the absolute shits and I don't give two fucks who the protagonist is. Reigns, Bryan, Ambrose or whoever. Doesn't matter.

If they were being booked like this and their reactions from the crowd were so mild I'd want them to end this shit immediately, regardless of whether or not I was a fan of them or not. 

People who want to defend this shit are either deluded or have incredibly poor taste. Either way, you probably don't have the sense to grasp the situation for what it really is.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Problem with the booking of Reigns winning a 1 on 5 handicap match. IS the notion he is the underdog, he is not. Bryan overcoming the odds was different, as yeah he had similar booking. But a guy his size over coming the odds, was more remarkable. Reigns being a heavy weight, he also has moves like Superman Punch and Spear, that could easily take out a lot of members. The point is booking a dominant stable on Raw, only to have them buried on Smackdown in some pointless Handicap match. Just to sell the point home, Reigns is an underdog who overcame the odds. Is absurd because well all know Reigns is the hand picked choosen one, who is at odds. Their is a difference.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Whatever. I just can't stand those 4 guys sans Rusev(who was made into a joke since Cena) and to _me_ it's cool to have someone I like go over them. Still not enough to get me to watch Raw is Bore next week as long as Shame-ass is still champ and the guy i like is still not being presented right.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Marrakesh said:


> I have to laugh at the idiocy of some of your posts on this topic.


Go right ahead. You're entitled to your opinion.



Marrakesh said:


> You don't even realize that WWE could have booked this match a million different ways to keep everyone looking relatively strong and without playing into the hands of Reigns detractors by having him actually win the match.


I've actually acknowledged this and said that either way, Reigns losing or LoN losing hurts no one. I don't see what the big deal is.



Marrakesh said:


> It's a shit booking decision and all your piss poor comparisons of were and when similar incidents happened before are irrelevant.


Well they are piss poor to you because the end result isn't REIGNSWINSLOL.



Marrakesh said:


> No one on here is ruining Roman Reigns face push. WWE are.


This is not true. WWE held him back for months in the midcard...away from the title picture after WM. Guess who started to warm up to him during this period? Smarks. Guess who hates him again all of a sudden because of his re-emergence into the title picture? Smarks. 



Marrakesh said:


> By all means, keep arguing with people on here about it though and telling them they are 'hypocrites' when the reality is that WWE's shit booking, Reigns limited abilities and the lack of creativity that encapsulates their writing team are all combining to make these shows borderline unwatchable.


The reactions to a countout win on Smackdown are hilariously hypocritical. But hey, whatever floats your boat.



Marrakesh said:


> I'd love to see your reaction to this if it were Ryback or someone you don't find attractive in this spot instead of Reigns :ti


I wouldn't give one single flying fuck. It's a countout win for Chrissakes. It doesn't mean anything. 



Marrakesh said:


> This angle is the absolute shits and I don't give two fucks who the protagonist is. Reigns, Bryan, Ambrose or whoever. Doesn't matter.


Ok.



Marrakesh said:


> If they were being booked like this and their reactions from the crowd were so mild I'd want them to end this shit immediately, regardless of whether or not I was a fan of them or not.


Don't you think it has more to do with Sheamus being champ than anything else? 



Marrakesh said:


> People who want to defend this shit are either deluded or have incredibly poor taste. Either way, you probably don't have the sense to grasp the situation for what it really is.


I'm not defending anything...I'm just saying this match on fucking Smackdown matters.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

It's a group of midcard losers. They were jobber dorks before Reigns and will be after.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



DJHJR86 said:


> But this was more to advance the storyline of the eventual split of the Shield, and not necessarily to get Reigns more over.


Punk's exact direction, verbatim, was "...but you have to make Roman look really strong." Punk volunteered to just do the job, because it would make Reigns look really strong, but they said Vince wanted him to win... but make Roman look really strong.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yep, Austin merked entire factions too. Get over it.*


Because he was the most over superstar in the history of the fucking company. Stupid fucking comparison.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



TopBabyface said:


> It's a fun thread.
> The argument from Reigns supporters that it's fine for Roman to bury factions because SCSA did it is quite laughable. Using that logic it's fine for Reigns to go for 173-0 streak or hold WWE title for 11 years because Goldberg and Bruno did it before and people don't complain about it.
> Tolerating SCSA superman booking and not tolerating Reigns' makes you a hypocrite about as much as wanting a BJ from Katy Perry and not wanting it from Hillary Clinton.


/thread


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

roman marks are delusional as hell

the comparison with austin proves their standard


as one of the posters pointed out, why not give reigns a 7 year title reign and give the excuse as BRUNO did it and no one had a problem


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

That is fucking hysterical.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> It's a group of mid card losers. They were jobber dorks before Reigns and will be after.


Funny enough they all have that stigma because of your avatar & so called "creative" bookings over the years from Casper to Del "Can't get no Heat" oh they've all been stamped with that Cena "Jobber" label & soon enough they'll have Roman's stamp too.....

*#CircleofLife*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

I praised them on Raw for at least keeping the heel faction intact. 

So much for that.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



donlesnar said:


> roman marks are delusional as hell
> 
> the comparison with austin proves their standard
> 
> ...


Let's not be giving WWE any ideas now. :woah


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



TripleG said:


> I praised them on Raw for at least keeping the heel faction intact.
> 
> So much for that.


What a difference a TAPPING can make that or how much WORSE can things get when :vince forgets to take his sedatives....:trips7 "NURSE"

*#WWELogic*


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Is this confirmed?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yep, Austin merked entire factions too. Get over it.*


If Austin was a 10 in terms of overness at the time of those videos though, Roman might be a 4. It is more than justified when that's what the people overwhelmingly want to see.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



samizayn said:


> If Austin was a 10 in terms of overness at the time of those videos though, Roman might be a 4. It is more than justified when that's what the people overwhelmingly want to see.


Very generous 4, he's getting a better and bigger push than Cena ever did. Cena tapped out and lost matches before becoming the guy. Roman has done nothing but received silver plates of accomplishments he doesnt deserve. The guy if he even turns heel will flop. People see through all this bullshit and before Vince knows it most of the the fans who loved wrestling growing up will be gone . I just dont understand how one guy can defeat 4 guys in a elimination match with his given stamina. If this was indeed an elimination match, I have no respect for ADR, Rusev, Barrett or Sheamus as wrestlers. Nobody on that roster as an ounce of credibility.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

:lol:lol Nexus had a longer lifespan again Super Cena :lol:lol


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Busaiku said:


>


coz roman reigns is whats best for business :vince2

look at his delusional marks comparing him with rock and austin


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



donlesnar said:


> coz roman reigns is whats best for business :vince2
> 
> look at his delusional marks comparing him with rock and austin


I wouldn't even compare him to Booker T.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yep, Austin merked entire factions too. Get over it.*


But Reigns is evil. He's taking the spotlight away from guys like Tyler and Dean! :crying:


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



World's Best said:


> But Reigns is evil. He's taking the spotlight away from guys like Tyler and Dean! :crying:


He has taken the spotlight from Dean. Dean's overness has rubbed off on Reigns and now he's nothing more then his little buddy who takes the pin for him.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Noone watches smackdown

In all likelihood they wont even mention this burial next week on raw. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Jeezy, is there a thread anywhere about what you might LIKE about RR? 

Feel free to disagree, but he comes across as kind of odd or, strange, or maybe a bit dorky. That's the cool thing about him to me, though. If that's really his personality, wwe shouldn't down play it, make it part of who he is as a gimmick. I would mark for him a thousand times harder if he were a badass, good looking, gigantic nerd.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



RiC David said:


> It's like the Brothers of Destruction tossing around all four Wyatt Family members two weeks before having a PPV match with *two* of them.
> 
> Last week we saw the first appearance of what would be the League of Nations (on RAW anyway, I don't watch the other shows - I can barely watch one!) and what were they doing? Being tossed around like beach balls by the babyface.
> 
> ...


So true. Beyond true. Why now should anyone care about Reigns vs. Sheamus? WWE have established that Sheamus and his buddies are all absolute shit and incapable of winning any match. They've established that Roman is a supreme talent that cant be beat. So why should we care now? Its not a case of if Reigns wins now its just when he wins because we know Reigns can squash Sheamus with absolute ease.

And we have another pathetic heel Champion booked like a joke with no credibility. Orton, Rollins, Sheamus. Can WWE even book just one heel not to be a complete jobber?



BlahBlahJapanBlah said:


> 320+ Posts and people are still ignoring the fact it was a countout win. Roman Reigns rustling more jimmies than Satan


It was an elimination match, so Reigns beat Barrett, then Rusev, then ADR and then got the count out over Sheamus. And not even Gauntlet style, a handicap match so all four guys are out at the ring at once and Reigns beat them all one by one...the WWE literally jobbed out and buried a new heel stable just one night after they formed. They're ruined already.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Beermonkeyv1 said:


> Noone watches smackdown
> 
> In all likelihood they wont even mention this burial next week on raw.
> 
> ...


:lol Of course they will. 

Every show now opens with :cole saying 'ROMAN REIGNS' in a high pitched squeal for ten minutes. They'll let us no what this dull fucker was up to this past Thursday. 

He beat the league of nations singlehandedly Maggle :jbl

I know Jawn, with the odds against him, Roman found a way. :cole

He's been doing it all his life Maggle :jbl 

fpalm


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

It's not a burial, who the hell doesn't think that Reigns could beat them 1 on 1? They're prepping Reigns to be the guy to overcome huge odds, and he did. It's on Smackdown nonetheless, not a PPV where everyone pays attention to. You'll forget about this in a few weeks, but if it were booked right you'd remember this "burial" with warmth, gladly accepting Reigns as the guy. 

Point is, Creative didn't let Reigns get over organically the first time, and there's still a bad taste in everyone's mouth, make no mistake about it though, he is not as bad as we all make him out to be, and I for one hope for an outside shot of him taking the title of Sheamus. I have my favorites, I prefer it to be Brock to see him around more, I'd like to see Owens, or Ambrose over Reigns, but Roman is not the worst option if they can book him right.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Marrakesh said:


> :lol Of course they will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha your prob right bud 

Must shove reigns down there throats more damn it /vince


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

All four guys had to make Roman look strong


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



samizayn said:


> If Austin was a 10 in terms of overness at the time of those videos though, Roman might be a 4. It is more than justified when that's what the people overwhelmingly want to see.


*This is already wrong. Since Reigns is over with the majority, whether you like it or not, he's automatically at a 6. Either way, it doesn't matter. If people are bitching about winning a 4 v 1, then keep it universal. Don't whine JUST because it's Reigns.*


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *This is already wrong. Since Reigns is over with the majority, whether you like it or not, he's automatically at a 6. Either way, it doesn't matter. If people are bitching about winning a 4 v 1, then keep it universal. Don't whine JUST because it's Reigns.*


He might be over with the majority of people who buy merch but over with the overall majority? That's impossible to say. 

We don't know what those merch numbers even are for starters. 

He gets a fairly mixed reaction in Arenas generally speaking. Even if we said in general he's got 60% support in arenas(The vast majority of WWE's fanbase do not attend shows) that still can't be conclusive to whether or not he's over with the majority of their whole audience (The three million people who tune in every week) 

The only way we would know if Reigns was over with the majority would be if we had evidence (Via increased TV ratings, increased subscriptions for PPV's built around him or definitive numbers on merch sales that would suggest what percentage of people buy merch and what percentage of those people are buying Reigns merch) 

There is just no evidence for any of this right now. When a guy is getting 30-40% boo's (at a guess) it's always going to be hard to tell. 

With Cena, we had evidence in his numbers.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yep, Austin merked entire factions too. Get over it.*


Apples to oranges, especially when you actually bring up Austin won by *DQ*. While Reigns won the match and beat former world champions to do it. Austin beat up on *jobbers* 

Austin was always vulnerable and actually lost against the corporation. He lost the Royal Rumble because of the corporation, he lost vs Shane and Vince in a Ladder match as well. Not to mention his cage match vs Vince McMahon was only won because he got thrown *through* the cage by The Big Show. 

Also, want to compare factions? Corporation in that match had Ken Shamrock , Test(Not even 2 years experience) , Chyna , Kane and the Big Boss Man and he actually got worn down by the end of that match unlike someone like Cena or how Reigns is being booked. None of those characters apart from Kane were championship material not like Sheamus(4 time world champion), Del Rio (4 time world champion),Wade Barrett(5 time IC champion) and Rusev(5 month reign as US champ) . League of Nation kayfabe wise is a hell of a lot better than the members of the corporation in that match. 

But I'm sure you'll ignore me though, like you always do though


----------



## Diamond Dogs (Aug 17, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yep, Austin merked entire factions too. Get over it.*


What a shitty comparison. Austin was their highest-drawing sport-defining pop culture phenomenon. Roman is a pretty Samoan who's being shoved down our throats as the new face of the company during a record-breaking lowest rating period, and has less charisma than Austin's pinky finger.

Don't compare Reigns and Austin, compare Reigns and Diesel.

And before you Roman Empire loyalists call me a "hater", let me say I have nothing against him, I think he'd be a great top heel, but he's not the white meat top babyface WWE want him to be.


----------



## Diamond Dogs (Aug 17, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *This is already wrong. Since Reigns is over with the majority, whether you like it or not, he's automatically at a 6. Either way, it doesn't matter. If people are bitching about winning a 4 v 1, then keep it universal. Don't whine JUST because it's Reigns.*


If he was over with the majority, he would have been the WWE WHC since last March. He's not though...


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

They're building him to be Cena. Overcoming odds and all that.

2 problems:
-Sheamus should have at least beaten a tired Reigns who just went through a gauntlet of current/former title holders 
-Reigns IS NOT Cena. He doesn't have the charisma.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Legit BOSS said:


> *This is already wrong. Since Reigns is over with the majority, whether you like it or not, he's automatically at a 6. Either way, it doesn't matter. If people are bitching about winning a 4 v 1, then keep it universal. Don't whine JUST because it's Reigns.*


I didn't mean to say he was over with 40% of the viewing audience, I was merely using a rough gauge of the people's adoration of Austin in comparison to Reigns. Whatever your assessment, it's safe to say he's not a 10/10 and that's what I'm saying - universally, it must be understood that having _any _person that's not majorly over squash factions isn't in the best interest of the product or the fans.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Overness shouldn't necessarily dictate what's acceptable or not. You either agree or disagree with the action/event. If you don't like Reigns doing it, then he's the problem, not the winning of the 4v1 match. That's Legit BOSS's point. Plus this sounds like a harmless win. The story was always being told that Reigns wants his belt/to beat Sheamus and Sheamus is just putting people in front of Reigns because he knows he can't win. Reigns is finally being booked strong. Kinda like how D Bryan used to whoop Orton's ass constantly on his chase for the title, except that was more annoying.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Because he was the most over superstar in the history of the fucking company. Stupid fucking comparison.


That still doesn't change the fact that he did. Stop being deluded and hypocritical


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Beermonkeyv1 said:


> Noone watches smackdown
> 
> In all likelihood they wont even mention this burial next week on raw.
> 
> ...


Theyre gonna talk it to death. Have a rematch where he does it again.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



> This is already wrong. Since Reigns is over with the majority, whether you like it or not


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

I think what people don't realize with Reigns is casual fans don't care about Reigns not being in ROH, or don't follow Dave Meltzer's reviews or see how he rates all of Roman's matches. It's funny because every time I talk with a casual person and ask them who their favorite wrestlers is, they almost always say "Roman Reigns".... it's amazing how people that don't become jaded by the IWC can think. And I'm not saying Reigns is perfect, but obviously this guy was going to be getting a big push, we all knew this like 2 years ago.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Rick_James said:


> I think what people don't realize with Reigns is casual fans don't care about Reigns not being in ROH, or don't follow Dave Meltzer's reviews or see how he rates all of Roman's matches. It's funny because every time I talk with a casual person and ask them who their favorite wrestlers is, they almost always say "Roman Reigns".... it's amazing how people that don't become jaded by the IWC can think. And I'm not saying Reigns is perfect, but obviously this guy was going to be getting a big push, we all knew this like 2 years ago.


You must live in Samoa.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Rick_James said:


> I think what people don't realize with Reigns is casual fans don't care about Reigns not being in ROH, or don't follow Dave Meltzer's reviews or see how he rates all of Roman's matches. It's funny because every time I talk with a casual person and ask them who their favorite wrestlers is, they almost always say "Roman Reigns".... it's amazing how people that don't become jaded by the IWC can think. And I'm not saying Reigns is perfect, but obviously this guy was going to be getting a big push, we all knew this like 2 years ago.


So your claim is that not only do you know every "casual fan" of the WWE (presumably some five million or so people worldwide) but they all have the exact same opinion, luckily the same one you do?


----------



## NeonNinja (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Well, shit. I liked them, mainly for Barrett, as it meant a push for him - when will we finally get a British champion, ffs? D:


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Rick_James said:


> I think what people don't realize with Reigns is casual fans don't care about Reigns not being in ROH, or don't follow Dave Meltzer's reviews or see how he rates all of Roman's matches. It's funny because every time I talk with a casual person and ask them who their favorite wrestlers is, they almost always say "Roman Reigns".... it's amazing how people that don't become jaded by the IWC can think. And I'm not saying Reigns is perfect, but obviously this guy was going to be getting a big push, we all knew this like 2 years ago.


Doesn't Roman have a few 4* Meltzer ratings?

Also, if something happens on Smackdown, does it really happen?


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Ithil said:


> So your claim is that not only do you know every "casual fan" of the WWE (presumably some five million or so people worldwide) but they all have the exact same opinion, luckily the same one you do?


Nah, I'm just saying literally out of everyone I know that watches wrestling and doesn't go to internet fan sites, they have no problem with Roman Reigns lol. Try doing the same some time, honestly, you may be really surprised.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Geeee said:


> Doesn't Roman have a few 4* Meltzer ratings?
> 
> Also, if something happens on Smackdown, does it really happen?


lol, good point. At this point I don't get why anyone is actually mad about this outcome in the match. They could have Austin make his comeback match on Smackdown and still nobody would view it.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Rick_James said:


> Nah, I'm just saying literally out of everyone I know that watches wrestling and doesn't go to internet fan sites, they have no problem with Roman Reigns lol. Try doing the same some time, honestly, you may be really surprised.


Anecdotal "people I know" evidence is worthless.

Everyone I know who watches wrestling casually hates Roman Reigns. See how unhelpful that is?


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Ithil said:


> Anecdotal "people I know" evidence is worthless.
> 
> Everyone I know who watches wrestling casually hates Roman Reigns. See how unhelpful that is?


Ithil, I'm saying speak to people *off* the internet lol.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Samoa > All


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

So Roman was booked to do what basically every face getting a big push has done in the past? Nothing surprising, IMO.... Except since it's Roman, it's some sort of crazy sacrilege to wrestling.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



The_It_Factor said:


> So Roman was booked to do what basically every face getting a big push has done in the past? Nothing surprising, IMO.... Except since it's Roman, it's some sort of crazy sacrilege to wrestling.


Who are these babyfaces who won these handicap matches? Seriously who? Please don't name John Cena or Hogan either


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Rick_James said:


> Ithil, I'm saying speak to people *off* the internet lol.


I've actually never met anyone that has a problem with Roman, either. All of my friends quit watching 15 years ago, but when I make them watch, none of them complain about him, though they do complain about most everyone... It's why I don't understand a lot of the hate on the internet, I truly and honestly don't see it anywhere close to that degree in real life. The worst I get from casuals is indifference towards him :shrug

Then again, casuals don't really analyze matches and break them down as work-rate artistic events that are rated on a 1-5 star scale. They're basically just like, "I want to see someone go through a table!", so.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Stinger Fan said:


> Who are these babyfaces who won these handicap matches? Seriously who? Please don't name John Cena or Hogan either


John Cena, Hogan, Austin, Rock at SS, DB over Triple H/Batista/Orton on the same night.... There were gauntlet matches like every other week on Raw back in the 90's... every major face has done this. Whether anyone likes it or not, Roman is a major face right now.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



The_It_Factor said:


> I've actually never met anyone that has a problem with Roman, either. All of my friends quit watching 15 years ago, but when I make them watch, none of them complain about him, though they do complain about most everyone... It's why I don't understand a lot of the hate on the internet, I truly and honestly don't see it anywhere close to that degree in real life. The worst I get from casuals is indifference towards him :shrug
> 
> Then again, casuals don't really analyze matches and break them down as work-rate artistic events that are rated on a 1-5 star scale. They're basically just like, "I want to see someone go through a table!", so.


Yeah it's weird, most of the people I've met that don't follow wrestling on the internet, but casually watch, aren't really into guy's like Seth Rollins, but have no issue with a guy like Reigns and typically think they are pretty cool. 

Ditto with my friends too, they stopped watching after the attitude era ended but occasionally will watch, like maybe once every couple of months or something. Yeah it seems like casuals prefer cool looking stuff like a gorilla press slam whereas the Indy marks want lots of wrist locks and moves that guy's use in Japan lol.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Rick_James said:


> Ithil, I'm saying speak to people *off* the internet lol.


And here you go again. Making out that all "non hardcore non internet non nerd fans love Roman Reigns" based on "people I know have ____ opinion".

It's a useless argument. You can say these fictional people have any opinion.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Rick_James said:


> Yeah it's weird, most of the people I've met that don't follow wrestling on the internet, but casually watch, aren't really into guy's like Seth Rollins, but have no issue with a guy like Reigns and typically think they are pretty cool.
> 
> Ditto with my friends too, they stopped watching after the attitude era ended but occasionally will watch, like maybe once every couple of months or something. Yeah it seems like casuals prefer cool looking stuff like a gorilla press slam whereas the Indy marks want lots of wrist locks and moves that guy's use in Japan lol.


You need a sample size in the thousands for any of the stuff you're saying to be in any way relevant. 

I have friends who don't even know what a dirtsheet is who watch casually. They think Reigns is fucking terrible. :shrug 

It doesn't matter. The 'casual' is not just a drooler who likes everyone they are told to. They have their own opinions and whether you or I, know a few people who like or dislike Reigns, it's completely irrelevant. 

Listen to this statement. 'The casuals love John Cena'. No, *some* casuals love John Cena. 

How many watch weekly? Around three million? How many of that three million (Which are mostly classed as casuals) are buying Cena merch, tuning in specifically for Cena and absolutely love the character? 

It will be a relatively small number of the total amount of people who are watching weekly. Couple hundred thousand maybe? If even, it may be much smaller. 

However, he's still the most popular wrestler they have. 

So, it stands to reason that an even smaller amount are invested in Roman Reigns. 

People forget sometimes that wrestling's general TV audience tends to be made up of a huge amount of people who just watch the show for something to do on a Monday night. The same way others might watch NCIS or any other show on TV. 

When you don't produce an entertaining show (Which is the least they require to stay tuned) then they start to tune out.

They're down 800,000 viewers from this time last year. Not by accident either. 

It's my opinion that if you were to get a true consensus on Roman Reigns, from the entire fanbase, it wouldn't be overwhelmingly positive or negative. 

It would simply be 'meh'. 

You'd have the diehard haters and Reigns marks all completely outnumbered by everyone in between, who just don't give a shit about him. They haven't been given a reason to care yet.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Who the fuck gets mad at the Jobber nation losing though? Barrett gets pinned by virtually anyone, Rusev has been in the doghouse since his stupid fiancee posted that pic so he's obviously going to lose, ADR is the most boring US champion so who the fuck cares if he loses and Sheamus lost via count out so i don't see no issue at all. So, again, who cares if the jobbers lost?


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Fucking hell.. That's a new low.. 

Just give Reigns the title so this underdog stupidity ends.. It's literally so bad. 

It's not really his fault but this Reigns era is the worst in years.. 

I've stopped watching for the first time in years.. Thank god for NXT.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



The_It_Factor said:


> I've actually never met anyone that has a problem with Roman, either. All of my friends quit watching 15 years ago, but when I make them watch, none of them complain about him, though they do complain about most everyone... It's why I don't understand a lot of the hate on the internet, I truly and honestly don't see it anywhere close to that degree in real life. The worst I get from casuals is indifference towards him :shrug
> 
> Then again, casuals don't really analyze matches and break them down as work-rate artistic events that are rated on a 1-5 star scale. They're basically just like, "I want to see someone go through a table!", so.


My stepbrothers aren't wrestling fans like I am. They used to watch WWE way back in the day but gave it up years ago and now only tune in occasionally by chance, follow events I tell them about, or learn about whats happening thru social media.

All three think Roman is a joke and that WWE is pushing him too hard. They're tired of Roman and they barely even tune in. Even they recognize his tired ass forced push and don't want it. I made a joke when Samoa Joe was signed and said they'd change his ring name to Joeman Jeigns and everyone had a laugh.

One is fan of Ambrose and is wondering why he isn't being pushed more, the other two just mock everything WWE does because its so easily mockable.

Just figured I'd share their opinions. *shrugs*


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Ithil said:


> And here you go again. Making out that all "non hardcore non internet non nerd fans love Roman Reigns" based on "people I know have ____ opinion".
> 
> It's a useless argument. You can say these fictional people have any opinion.


Yeah that's kind of where I'm getting at. For me, casual fans that are fans of Roman Reigns is a pretty common thing. For you, casual fans must be "fictional people" lol.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



The_It_Factor said:


> I've actually never met anyone that has a problem with Roman, either. All of my friends quit watching 15 years ago, but when I make them watch, none of them complain about him, though they do complain about most everyone... It's why I don't understand a lot of the hate on the internet, I truly and honestly don't see it anywhere close to that degree in real life. The worst I get from casuals is indifference towards him :shrug


I think a lot of the hate is due to living through Cena. A lot of fans have been waiting for Cena's time to end and now they're telling us who to like again.

I'm curious, who else do your friends like?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Rick_James said:


> Yeah that's kind of where I'm getting at. For me, casual fans that are fans of Roman Reigns is a pretty common thing. For you, casual fans must be "fictional people" lol.


You're failing to get it on any level. Impressive.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Ithil said:


> You're failing to get it on any level. Impressive.


The irony in your statement is delicious


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Roman Reigns appeal to casual fans, thats why he's always getting big reactions at houseshows and selling more merch than the rest of the roster.

But the problem is that today the hardcore fanbase is also really big, so you need to appeal both groups the get universally cheered.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Reigns didn't pin anyone. Barrett was DQed early for interfering. Towards the end they were all on the outside and Roman beat the 10 count. I thought that would only eliminate the legal man, but the match ended with Roman the winner.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



donlesnar said:


> Following is the result from this weeks smackdown taping
> 
> Roman Reigns b. Sheamus, Rusev, Alberto Del Rio & King Barrett in a handicap elimination match. Sheamus was eliminated last, via countout.
> 
> ...


Good. 

Putting Roman Reigns vs 4 guys was stupid.


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Horse head roman reigns wins again


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Boy that was some burial :trips3


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*

Wow what a burial. Maybe if you guys waited until the match happened to react like you did you would see that it wasn't a burial at all lol. No need to cry anymore


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: [Spoiler] Epic Burial at Smackdown*



Merry Blissmas said:


> *This is already wrong. Since Reigns is over with the majority, whether you like it or not, he's automatically at a 6. Either way, it doesn't matter. If people are bitching about winning a 4 v 1, then keep it universal. Don't whine JUST because it's Reigns.*


haha
i pity your dumbness

reigns is lucky to be a 4
how can he be over with the majority? are you deaf?


----------

